# Yearlings of 2012



## oh vair oh

Here is Lily, my 14hh 10 month old happy baby. She is turning out to be very playful and mischievous, but solid. Her favorite things to do are go for a trail walk, eat alfalfa, and test my patience.


----------



## Kayella

I think Lily is training to be a cow horse!


----------



## smrobs

Kayella said:


> ...Everyone can share their cute(*and not so cute*) growth spurts, compare training/growth, and just oggle over the cute(*and not so cute*) yearlings!


Hey, Talyn resembles those remarks LOL.

Anyway, she's about 11 months old, was completely feral until about a month ago when she was captured, weaned, and handled all in one fell swoop.

Currently standing 12.2 (13.1 at the hip) and string tests to 15.2. Parents were both around the 15 hand mark by my best guess.

Anyway, in the last month, she has learned to let me walk up and halter her in the pen, she'll let me pick up all 4 feet and do anything with them, she's had a bareback pad cinched down on her, she leads like a champ through deep snow, deep water, and past scary vehicles and dogs. She's still working on consistently giving any part of her body to pressure, but we're getting there.

I'll start off with a couple of her more flattering photos.



























And one of her "pity me, I am a most unfortunate looking creature" pictures LOL.


----------



## Kayella

I love the name Talyn. It's so fierce and exotic, it matches her very well! She's so stinkin' cute.


----------



## Endiku

:shock::lol: Poor Talyn, that last picture of her just slightly dampened my 'TALYNTHEBEAUTIFULWILDPONIEEE' image of her. Not much though, she's still freaking gorgeous <3


Most of our yearling colts are out in the pasture being babies right now, so I don't have any recent pictures of them. Peppin is 19 months old now and 15.3hh at the hip (I think? Can't remember), our little Foundation QH colt Reu is 15 months old and 13hh at the hip, and I'm not sure about Gremlin. He's actually 27 months old right now and should be coming in to be broken lightly later this summer or fall though so I'll try getting pictures then 

We do have two here on the farm with us still though! 

Mary Jane- 11 month old Miniature Mule filly, 24" tall. (Honor, my five month old, is already as tall as her xD)









She's...ah...rather grumpy. And bossy xD









Poor little gal didn't quite make the showing cut, as she has some pretty crooked legs. The vet suspects it was from how she was positioned in her dam, since both her dam and sire have good conformation and have thrown some very nice foals.










And then there is Kenzie!!! She's a rather unfortunate little rescue that we're fostering but she's the sweetest thing. She is 16 months old and was 12.2 at the wither last time I checked and not butt high -() but string tests to be 15.2 if we can get her past this nutritional hump. She's still underweight and shedding her icky unhealthy coat, so please excuse her appearance.


Yes...I really am that short.


















Not sure if these two count since they're LATE 2012 foals and are actually weanlings, but we'll pretend they are xD Jet (black) has already left for his new showing home and Honor (the dun) is for sale. Her last prospective home didn't quite work out so she's hanging out with me for a little longer while she waits for a new home. Not that I mind! Jet is 6 1/2 months old, Honor is almost 6 months.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

My little cowpony, Honor. She's 9 months old now and 13.1. Sorry for the halter line, this was right after a lesson and the winter fluff got flattened, not a very cute look.























In her true form, telling off Merit. I've no doubt this is my next alpha mare.


----------



## Endiku

Holy booty!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lol. I sing sir mix a lot while I scratch it...I like big butts and I cannot lie


----------



## Kayella

Kenzie and Honor are so cute! I love Honor's fluff face bahaha. 

Holy big booty! And I thought Henny had a big butt. He's got nothing on Honor! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder

Lena and Missy


----------



## waresbear

Honor has some serious junk in her trunk!


----------



## CessBee

I'd post Piper, but she is only coming up 5 months so not really a yearling  Give it time haha.


----------



## xxdanioo

Joey!


----------



## oh vair oh

The life of a yearling.










Trying on slinkies.










Trailer loading.










Figuring out why poles exist.










And occasionally looking like a savvy hunter horse.

Hope everyone is enjoying their yearlings on spring break!


----------



## BellaMFT

*Athena (10 months old)*

Finally got a few pictures today. She is looking ugly from the winter. She really grew a thick winter coat. She is now 10 months old. She is the boss of the herd already. 

Her eyes have changed color.









This is at two weeks old. 









She was not happy about me brushing her out.









She decided to follow Ben around. I think she was hoping I would leave her a lone. :lol:









I'll post really good pictures soon.


----------



## Jacqua Stud

Here's introducing Jacqua Blues, or Jacqui for short. Our Australian Stock Horse cross Quarter Horse Filly, coming up 16 months. 








Here she is about 2 days old, and yes mum is with her! You can see the dams nose on the right vertical. 








Ever the poser! about a month and a half here.








And the ever important awkward looking teen body, at about 5 and a half months. 








Her most recent photos, and even these are a couple of months back. She was the only one out of all the horses to come up and actually play with the soccer ball, so hopefully she won't spook easily when it's time for breaking in!


----------



## Whisper22

Red, 9 months. He's my little buddy, I've grown so attached to him considering he was completely unexpected. He has a forever home with me.








Eating with mom.


----------



## BellaMFT

Whisper22 said:


> Red, 9 months. He's my little buddy, I've grown so attached to him considering he was completely unexpected. He has a forever home with me.
> View attachment 132763
> 
> 
> Eating with mom.
> View attachment 132764


 
Glad to see mom and baby are doing well. She has put the weight back on. She looks really good.


----------



## Kayella

Yes, both Red and mom look great!


----------



## Whisper22

Thanks guys. She's been doing awesome since I moved them from where Red was born. They've been on pasture ever since and that's definitely what she needed.


----------



## New_image

Your yearlings all look so CLEAN mine, not so much :lol:

Hijinx is 9 months old, Tribulation is a few days shy of a year old and baby Zion is 4 months old.










So good to see everyones growing faces!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Here is my filly April. She will be a year old on March 30th.
Yes she is a tank


----------



## Kayella

All your babies look great, Image!

This is an updated pic of Henny from 2-3 weeks ago. He looks so nice and level and proportionate in this picture. Now he's butt high again LOL


----------



## trainerunlimited

What a gorgeous boy he is Kay! Is he a brown based buckskin? Everyone else's yearlings look great as well!


----------



## Kayella

Thanks! He is indeed a brown based buckskin. I was hoping he was going to shed out to a light tan like he was after he shed his foal coat, but it looks like he's shedding out dark. He has black/brown hairs mixed with his tan so I'm very excited to see him all shed out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

I bought this listtle girl at an auction last august, the guy said she was a yearling then but who knows, Also said sire was a 16hh sorrel QH, DAM wasa 16hh White Spanish Mustang??? Anyway, we measured her at 12.2.








And this is her in December...








And her, last week, starting to shed out and see the sooty come in! Measured her at 13hh!








She is so full of herself and thinks she runs the pasture with 14 other horses in it!


----------



## Piaffe

My Dutch Warmblood filly,Aeropostale, will be 10 months old tomorrow  Almost a yearling :wink: I don't know how tall she is...I haven't measured her for awhile. My palomino Paint mare that hangs out with her is 15.2 though so you can see Aeri is getting pretty tall. Her dam is 16.2 and sire is 17h...but I don't know if she will get that tall. She still hasn't shed yet though:-( Can't wait for it to stop raining/hailing here.


----------



## CLaPorte432

piaffe, what happened to the other foal you had last year? 

aeri is the filly out of redwine? or was that the other one? lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Aeri is by Armani SVS the Dutchie. I still have my filly Rhapsody by Redwine. She is in my other pasture and I haven't gotten a chance to get pics of her. They are both doing great though


----------



## SunnyDraco

Jewel is 10 1/2 months old, still very shaggy and shedding her winter fuzzies 








She is quite tall already, need to do a string test on her since she is bigger than her full sister was at the same age and her sister's string test predicted a mature height of 15-15.1


----------



## countryryder

Im A Flamous Miss,aka Missy,at just under 11 months..


----------



## Kayella

She is gonna be one stocky little girl, CR!


----------



## countryryder

Kayella said:


> She is gonna be one stocky little girl, CR!



She sure is! She's built like a tank.


----------



## oh vair oh

Aw! I <3 chunky Missy. All the yearlings are looking so cute and growing so fast!

Lately Lily seems to be taking spring in stride!











And guess who came back to us, Poppy! She still has her winter woolies, for sure!




























She'll fit right in.


----------



## Druydess

Psynny and Echo:


----------



## smaile

oh vair oh said:


> Aw! I <3 chunky Missy. All the yearlings are looking so cute and growing so fast!
> 
> Lately Lily seems to be taking spring in stride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And guess who came back to us, Poppy! She still has her winter woolies, for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She'll fit right in.



Lily is sooooo pretty. Looks like she`ll never have the "ugly duck" stage.


----------



## Kayella

Yay Poppy! Why did she come back to you if I may ask? 

I got a couple sneak peaks at the photoshoot I had on Sunday to celebrate Henny's first birthday!  I walked him down to the park that's a few blocks from the stables. He did great the entire time and we were mobbed by people wanting to pet him. You can see that he has yet to completely shed on his stomach. :/


----------



## oh vair oh

Kayella said:


> Yay Poppy! Why did she come back to you if I may ask?


Her owner got injured and couldn't take care of her, so we're just happy they let us know and we were able to take her back for them.

Love your photoshoot!!!!!!!


----------



## haviris

Haven't had a chance to add to this thread, thanks to all the mud, wind, and miserable weather, but finally got a few pics of one of my yearlings! Not great pics, not the best time of day, and only got a few before my camera battery desided to croak.

Still waiting to get rid of all the Winter fuzzies (can't wait til they are all nice and slick). I'll get all four yearlings to add eventually, but for now this is Harley, he'll turn a year in June,


----------



## trainerunlimited

Who made your halter, Kay? I'd love to get one for Josie, if they make rope halters. Those photos are just gorgeous!


----------



## Kayella

I got the nose band from Graham Equine on Facebook. The halter is just a Gatsby leather turnout halter I got for 15 bucks. I cut off the nose piece(I felt like I was sinning :lol: ) and fastened the noseband on.  I know she does do rope halters, though, including some neat looking mule tape halters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Nice!! I'll have to check her out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

OK well we're on the other side of the world so Zephyr is 5 months however he is still a foal of 2012 and will be yearling in Nov does that count?
Here he is (for those who don't read (look at the pics on)the Zephyr Files) 




































He picks up his feet for the farrier, (in fact holds his own rope LOL - (see photo) follows a feel at the lightest touch including - and I just taught him this today, bringing his head round with his feet still, moves backwards as lightly as he moves forward to a feel, and today for the first time I led him out of the paddock without his Mother - he wasn't worried at all - Mother was OK about it also as long as she could still see him. He also floats beautifully -seems to enjoy it! (Obviously with his mother as he is not weaned)
So proud of my wee man!


----------



## Merlot

By the way, jqua stud I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Aussie stock horse cross (of course)


----------



## rbarlo32

My yearling Bydance Picasso or Casper for short. We bought him in October to keep our stallion company.
One day old









Two months old









Four months old









They day we got him at 6 minths old









6 months still but later on in the months









11 months


----------



## Merlot

SOOO cute, Rbarlo he is absolutely adorable look at his face.....I don't normally say this but, SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Breezy2011

This is Breeze... as a 2012 yearling... she is 2 now (I believe, not sure) but this pic is of her as a yearling...


----------



## rbarlo32

Merlot said:


> SOOO cute, Rbarlo he is absolutely adorable look at his face.....I don't normally say this but, SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Thank you Merlot, he is such a lovely boy and so well behaved.


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily got her new show halter today and is preparing for her world show debut in June


----------



## BellaMFT

Athena at 11 months. She has almost shed all of her winter coat. Her eyes have changed and are now a pretty amber color.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn

Hoggan is our 2012 foal, now 10 months old... Haven't measured him, but I have a feeling he is over 14hh (at the shoulder) now, and butt high again.


















This was him at 2 days old with my daughter... Back when he was cute and little LOL


----------



## oh vair oh

The girls finally got to go out together!

Poppy may be smaller, but she is the boss of this operation 























































They are so fat on the spring grass, haha.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Adorable little Trillium is officially 1 year old 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^I am so doing this to Athena when she turns a year old. That is awesome.


----------



## Kayella

Lol love that picture, SD! Which makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that partied with a hat. :lol:

Here's pics of Henny on his birthday with his hat, a comparison photo of him a day old and a year old, and him modeling his new sleazy.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kayella said:


> Lol love that picture, SD! Which makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that partied with a hat. :lol:
> 
> Here's pics of Henny on his birthday with his hat, a comparison photo of him a day old and a year old, and him modeling his new sleazy.


Henny is such a good looking boy 

It actually isn't a hat... Table centerpiece attached to his head to look like a giant party hat ROFL


----------



## Kayella

Thank you  

LOL why didn't I think of that?! I just grabbed some party hats from the dollar store. I couldn't put it over his head cause he flips at anything covering his eyes(we've yet to tackle that as it's a relatively new development. Such as the yellow sleazy. He thought he was going to DIE when it went over his eyes for just a split second) so I took the elastic off, stuck the hat up there and made him stay still long enough for a picture. Easier said than done. :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kayella said:


> Thank you
> 
> LOL why didn't I think of that?! I just grabbed some party hats from the dollar store. I couldn't put it over his head cause he flips at anything covering his eyes(we've yet to tackle that as it's a relatively new development. Such as the yellow sleazy. He thought he was going to DIE when it went over his eyes for just a split second) so I took the elastic off, stuck the hat up there and made him stay still long enough for a picture. Easier said than done. :lol:


Next time, take two pieces of ribbon and tie a piece to each side. Then tie the ends together in a bow under his throat latch :wink:


----------



## Kayella

I'll be sure to do that for his second birthday! Or whenever I feel like humiliating him again. :lol:


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily had another good show!


----------



## xxdanioo

Oh vair- Lilly is so pretty. I really like the use of white bands in her mane. Also, how do you do her forelock? I see a few bands up there haha.

On another note, I'm super excited Joey will be coming home within the next month!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Talyn is particularly fugly right now, she's still hanging on to the remnants of her winter coat...along with all our horses. Just when they would get a stretch of warm and start really shedding, we'd have a cold snap that would make them grab back ahold of their hair :?.

I need to get new pictures...after I get new batteries for my good camera.


----------



## oh vair oh

xxdanioo said:


> Oh vair- Lilly is so pretty. I really like the use of white bands in her mane. Also, how do you do her forelock? I see a few bands up there haha.
> 
> On another note, I'm super excited Joey will be coming home within the next month!


Thanks! Lily has a forelock with three cowlicks under it, so I have to triple band it to get it to lay flat. You just take a top layer of hair at the very top of her head and band it, then you take another layer underneath and band it with the first, and then you take the rest and band it altogether. 

Yay Joey!!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## xxdanioo

oh vair oh said:


> Thanks! Lily has a forelock with three cowlicks under it, so I have to triple band it to get it to lay flat. You just take a top layer of hair at the very top of her head and band it, then you take another layer underneath and band it with the first, and then you take the rest and band it altogether.
> 
> Yay Joey!!! Can't wait to see him!


 
Good to know about the forelock! Walter has a big cowlick. Ugh haha. 

Joey is so hairy still, it's ridiculous. I am hosing him down and spending and entire week grooming him when he gets here. Poor little man. His mane is like a shetland pony's!


----------



## Kayella

Lily is looking gorgeous as always!!

Smrobs, I know what you mean about them snatching up their coat. Henny keeps doing the exact same thing every time a cold snap comes through. He'll be hardcore shedding then it gets chilly and bam, he sucks it up and fluffs it out. The hair on his butt stands straight up to keep him warm. :lol:


----------



## countryryder

Poor Lena is looking a little scraggly and gangly at the moment..She's still shedding her winter coat and has started a rather awkward looking growth spurt. She's also starting to change color,with a lot more white hairs showing up throughout her coat;I wonder if maybe she'll varnish like her dam did.


----------



## New_image

Wow! There was a horse under that hair! 
Tribulation - 1 year old. Just measured her at 15.1hh.












And who knows if Zion will ever shed out! Being a November baby, I think that threw him off. Here is the teddy bear, freshly gelded and standing 13.1hh at 5 months 3 weeks old...


----------



## Drifting

*Rolling River Blue March 2012 ApHC gelding*

Otherwise known as "Stryder"




























He's got a great impression of a giraffe with that neck of his.









Meeting a magician.


----------



## LadyDreamer

This is my yearling black colt. I cannot get a good picture of the filly. This youngster is spectacular. He is one of the nicest colts we have raised. 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

A few of Psynny- 14 HH at one year!


----------



## oh vair oh

Is it bad that I really want to breed Lily to Psynny and get a really awesome chrome-y half-arab moving machine? xD


----------



## Druydess

oh vair oh said:


> Is it bad that I really want to breed Lily to Psynny and get a really awesome chrome-y half-arab moving machine? xD


She's a nice filly; don't think it's bad at all, and Psynny would certainly add some power in the movement department.. :wink:


----------



## countryryder

LadyDreamer said:


> This is my yearling black colt. I cannot get a good picture of the filly. This youngster is spectacular. He is one of the nicest colts we have raised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



What a handsome fellow!


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily got her promo pictures taken today. We got two huge shows lined up before we're done for the season!


----------



## Endiku

Lily looks fabulous! 

I have to say though, I'm a bit jealous of all of you and your big yearlings  Miss Kenzie is 12.3hh at the wither and 13hh at the butt right now, which is an improvement from December, but she's 18 1/2 months old! o.o

Her half brother who has recieved proper nutrition, however, is 21 months old and a whopping 15.3 at the wither, 16.1 at the butt. He's going to be a big boy just like his mama!


----------



## xxdanioo

Warning! My mother sent me these on her cell lol! These are from today 

Joey!!!


----------



## oh vair oh

Joey has such a kind eye. You can tell a lot about a horse by their expression.


----------



## xxdanioo

oh vair oh said:


> Joey has such a kind eye. You can tell a lot about a horse by their expression.


That's basically how we pick em! Haha. Joey is such a pushover. You corner him in the pen and he's all "oh, okay. halter me, lets go". 

He needs some extra groceries, looks like he is growing. He had his vaccine booster and another deworming. He needs his feet done too, then he is ready to come to the barn Walter's at. So whenever my uncle is heading that way next. I cannot wait. I am kinda twitching about another white horse though. A blanket is hard enough to keep clean.. darn OCD.


----------



## xxdanioo

Sorry, I just wanna say "WOW!" Joey's dam had her filly today.. and is it just me or do they look like twins? Full siblings..

ETA: filly top, Joey bottom.


----------



## oh vair oh

Now you need to get that one and have a driving pair!


----------



## rememberourtroops

Here is a Shire yearling that I owned up until last month. He went to be with a close friend of mine up in Minnesota, we still video chat and see each other often. His sire is Tragic September and his dam is Blizzard, both are horses that I own. At the time I dropped him off at his new home Granted was already 15.2 hands high and looked nothing like a yearling. I took this picture after dropping him off at his new home. He is a real beauty when he is not coated in mud. His feathers have also been trimmed until he is older to make his coat easier to care for.


----------



## Endiku

Updated pictures of Kenzie: ~19 months old
We're still battling bad hooves and weight gain, but her ear has healed (though its lopsided now) and she's slowly improving. We're likely going to have to have hernia surgery for her umbelical hernia though. 

She's not of fancy breeding or show quality like most of these yearlings, but she holds a special place in my heart and she's seen and endured things NO horse should ever endure. But especially not a baby. I think she's going to turn out to be quite nice, personally!











Poor gal always looks so worried, but this time I think she believes I poisoned her breakfast xD I just started adding beet pulp and she's convinced that it is NOT edible.


----------



## smrobs

Endiku, Kenzie has changed so drastically, it's hard to believe she's the same horse as that pathetic little scraggly rack of bones you brought home.


----------



## Endiku

It means a lot to hear that, smrobs. I'm so thrilled by how well she's doing considering her circumstances. I'm not exactly of the experience level that she needs, so its great to know I'm not completely screwing her up. I think she's going to make a very nice little pleasure horse for someone someday. And to think we were going to put her down, thinking she'd never be sound enough to be useful!

but DUUDE, are her knees as huge as they look to me? xD


----------



## smrobs

LOL, they don't look overly large to me, but most of my baby experience has been with half drafts LOL.

Just judging from the pictures though, they don't look so different than Talyn's. I think they might look bigger just because she doesn't have any muscle above them. Her forearm doesn't look much bigger around than her lower leg on those fronts.


----------



## Endiku

Thats probably it. Poor gal is just now starting to fill in her hips with more muscle, so hopefully the forearm muscle will come next xD I've been doing some very light ponying with her just when I go check the fences on Corona to hopefully encourage muscle, but I don't want to do anything more than that. She's definitely getting enough calories though...she's eating more than our 16.2hh mare is, so hopefully once the weight is there and we get her hips a little less sore she'll feel like doing more self exercise and bulk up.

Who am I kidding...she's a racing bred TB. She'll probably just have wonky legs and a lean frame like the rest of them xD I'm too used to extra wide foundation QH types. Even when she's at a good weight she probably wont LOOK good enough to me just because I'm not used to stringy yearlings. lol!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I hear that! After Rafe and Taz, Talyn seems absolutely dinky.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

Some of you may remember my boy from his Foaling thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/juleps-breeding-journal-88733/



We had showed Aldis (Coinin Dearg O'Donnell) along side mom in USDF DSHB Current Year Prospects and we had an amazing summer!

Two, Champion Current Year Foal
One, Reserve Champion Current Year Foal
Seven, First place wins
Three Second place wins
Two Third place wins
Qualified at three seperate shows for the GAIG/USDF DSHP Regional Championships
*Including*:

2012 NWSHBA Current Year Foal, Champion Colt
2012 IDHSNA In Hand Level 1 Champion
2012 USDF All-Breed (IDHSNA), Dressage Sport Horse Breeding, Champion (Current Calendar Year Foal)
2012 GAIG/USDF Breeders Championship Final, North West Series, Sixth (Current Year Foal)
2012 Adequan®/USDF Dressage Sport Horse Breeding Horse of the Year, Sixteenth Place (Current Calendar Year)
2012 PHR Silver Stirrup Zone Champion (DSHB Young Horse)
2012 PHR Silver Stirrup National 12th Place (DSHB Young Horse)
Winner of Equestrian Collections, 2012 Foal Photography Contest
Winner and selected as Cover Foal for the 2012 NWSHBA Breeders Classic show program
Here is born last year: 


And here he is today, sticking at 15 hands even:







His awards and ribbons from one summer of showing!



He has turned out to be such a sweet boy and I cannot wait to show him again, in hand this summer.


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr - 6 months old & freshly gelded.*


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Here's a few more of April. She loves to drink from the hose. The little snot makes her mom and aunt wait.


----------



## countryryder

Lena at a year old.She sure has changed over the last couple months!


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily just finished her big show, she got 1 first and 11 2nds and ended up with 2 reserve circuit champions in amateur and yearling longeline.


----------



## xxdanioo

God I love Lily. She is so beautiful!


----------



## smrobs

You know, every time you post pictures of Lily, it makes me want to hide Talyn in a dark room somewhere LOL.


----------



## oh vair oh

Thanks guys, haha. 

Oh Lily has her moments sometimes when she's growing and looks wonky. She's just been show-pony-fied.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I could spend a week getting Talyn "beautified" and she'd still be fugly at best.


I love her anyway though :wink:.

Here are a few pictures from a few weeks ago that I finally got loaded. I've taken to turning her out into the lot during the day so that she can get some green grass.








I'll have to try to clean her up some and get some newer pictures today. I'm nearly certain she's going to finish shedding off to have a dorsal stripe just like her momma.


----------



## Endiku

I think Talyn is looking much better than when she came in to you, and she doesn't look half as funky as she did without all the nutritious stuff you've been able to give her. And I just can't get over all of that chrome she has! Even if she does grow up to be 'sound' but not beautifully put together, I doubt anyone is going to notice because of her coloring xD


----------



## Merlot

smrobs, How old is Talyn and what age was she when she was weaned? 
She'll be beautiful when she grows up you'll see ;-) Love the blue eye.


----------



## smrobs

Merlot, best guess is that she was born sometime last spring/early summer. When I was out there taking my first pictures of her, I guesstimated her at around 5-6 months and that was in August. So, she's probably about 14 months right now.

She wasn't weaned until February when we captured them and I got to bring her home. She's lost some condition since then, but I sort of expected that with her not having momma for supplementation.

I knew when I brought her home that she'd never be "pretty" other than her color, but her mind just won me over right from the start. Where all the others in her herd were crashing into fences and running over each other at the sight of a human, she and her momma would stand quietly but alertly.

Anyway, these pix were taken today...without much cleaning up. She's still got some remnants of winter fuzz that are finally starting to fall out (thank you funky weather patterns, 1/3 of my herd is still shedding a bit :?), but she's starting to slick off a bit.



























She and Dobe enjoying a little mutual grooming


----------



## Merlot

Looks to me like you're doing a great job smrobs, good for you 
We're coming in to winter here so Zephyr has his fuzzy winter coat - it looks hilarious - he looks like a large teddy bear...


----------



## Kayella

I let the boys out in the back pasture the first time today. They did great! Henny did a lot of chomping haha, but Bubba kept him protected.


----------



## oh vair oh

That boy got some good hair!


----------



## Kayella

Haha thanks, Henny can definitely grow some hair! Almost as much as he can grow foot XD His mane is at the base of his neck on the other side.


----------



## oh vair oh

He needs to be a reining ponyyyy >D


----------



## Kayella

That's what I'm hoping for!! :twisted:


----------



## New_image

Zion (6 & 1/2 months)

















Tribby (1 year)


----------



## AnnaLover

Image- I'm in LOVE with Zion!! He sure got the best of both breeds!! Gorgeous head and neck with such great substance!


----------



## StellaIW

Here's Storm. Born May 18th. I will try to take new and better pictures tomorrow. 



















And a small video of her seeing an umbrella for the first time! 
Storm - YouTube


----------



## Merlot

She looks fabulous Stella - what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Falcor74

Gorgeous gait on her!


----------



## Falcor74

KC - is she shedding to be more grulla or lineback dun?


----------



## Falcor74

CR - is she pure quarter? She is built like a good cowhorse should be!


----------



## Falcor74

Zephyr is getting so big and beautiful. Love reading about him!!!


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Falcor - Zephyr is only 12.3hh at this stage - he just thinks he is a BIG BOY. ;-)


----------



## Falcor74

*My little wild man...*

Thought I would add mine to the mix as well. This is Flint, my little grullo colt. He is a little imp. He favorite past times are sleeping and trying to steal my pregnant mares food, lol! Hopefully he will have a playmate soon!


----------



## Merlot

aww falcor - love the one of him with his stick - he's gorgeous  How old is he?


----------



## oh vair oh

That picture with the stick is too cute! He looks so proud of himself, haha.


----------



## Kayella

Here's Heenie Weenie today  His neck's not looking THAT awkward anymore bahaha


----------



## Druydess

Such cute babies!! Love them!!


----------



## Druydess

Some of my monster yearling.. Pysynny..






And his neck..LOL


----------



## oh vair oh

My oh my! He is looking quite liver-chestnuty!

Lily is getting her hunter-pony on. Pinto World Championships are 2 weeks away! At our last show it was suggested she show hunter style instead of western, and I think it suits her. She loves her long-n-low.


----------



## Falcor74

Merlot - He is a little over a year old. I am working on getting him to trust humans since he was raised on a ranch where the mares and yearlings ran free. Can't wait to be able to handle him, but taking it slow...


----------



## Falcor74

oh vair oh - I think he was... if a horse could actually smile without showing his teeth, loL!


----------



## countryryder

Falcor74 said:


> CR - is she pure quarter? She is built like a good cowhorse should be!


If you're talking about Missy,yes she is pure QH.I actually don't own her anymore,she's now in Manitoba to pursue a career in halter and competitive working cow horse when she gets older.Was awfully sad to see her go,but unfortunately life circumstances got in the way of my keeping her..Her new owner got themselves a good one,that's for sure!


----------



## xxdanioo

Hopefully only another week of waiting for Joey to come.. having issues getting a farrier out to my aunts.. grrr >.<


----------



## QtrBel

Here are last year's two. The bay is QH and the palomino a solid paint.


----------



## flytobecat

I really love looking at all the babies. Thanks for the picts.


----------



## StellaIW

A new picture of Storm.


----------



## smrobs

Finally got a couple of new ones of Talyn's ugly self now that she's finished shedding off LOL.



















She has begun developing some random white hairs on her back that almost look like lacing, but I don't believe she's ever had any sort of rain rot or anything to cause it.









And, she's definitely got a faint dorsal stripe.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, and now that all my pix have loaded, I got some better ones of her Betty Boop lipstick.

I've heard of horses having white lips (Rafe has white lips), but I've never heard of one having a white nose and chin but black lips LOL.


----------



## oh vair oh

Aw, she looks so much better now that she's shed out! I like her face markings, it kind of wraps around her nose. Very cute.


----------



## New_image

Storm is such a doll. How tall is she now?


----------



## oh vair oh

Poor Lily got her fake tail! I am officially one of "those people" xD. Her last show of the year is the Pinto World Championships this weekend. We will be showing on Sunday and Monday. They have a live feed going on at http://www.pintoworld.com !

After that she is going 100% range pony. >D


----------



## CLaPorte432

The tail looks soooo real! It blends absolutely perfectly.

what times are your classes? I wonder if we'll be able to tune in and watch her win! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

It looks good! Kind of silly for a yearling to wear a tail, but it's fun. We're going to trim it up shorter so it looks a little more natural for a baby to have. I like them more up by their hocks than down by their fetlocks. 

I think it will go probably around or after noon. The show starts at 7:30am and they have three divisions of halter to get through first. It's a huge longeline class though, with about 18+ yearlings I think it's the biggest I've seen yet. I'm very nervous, haha. It'll be a good day if my horse tries her best and we get good pictures


----------



## smrobs

Well, I turned Talyn and Dobe out in the pasture the other day for a little run. I had hopes of being able to leave her out there with the rest of the herd, but that didn't turn out so good. The 2 of them had a grand old time covering some ground while they were out there though.



This one really showcases her....less than stellar confo LOL.











They still came to me when I called, which is good, IMHO.


Booking it across the pasture. She already runs faster than poor Dobe can.


----------



## EquineBovine

Panacea at almost 6 months old

























Her idiot mother.... -_-


----------



## oh vair oh

7th place amateur longeline at the world show!


----------



## Drifting

Some of Rolling River blue (Stryder). He is in that gawky growing stage.. and god I hope he grows into that neck of his. He string tests to 16.1. He's about 13.3 at the moment


Doing his best giraffe impression


----------



## MyLittlePonies

oh vair oh said:


> 7th place amateur longeline at the world show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke

A little late to this, I love seeing everyone elses yearlings, they are all beautiful!

My Welsh/Arab filly Rona.




































About a month ago...


----------



## Merlot

welsh arab - (one of my) my favourite combination  Just beautiful.


----------



## Kayella

Henny got a visit from my friend's grandkids on Thursday and got a bath on Saturday.  It's really obvious that he's a brownskin when he's wet!


----------



## Drifting

Lol he's got the same gangly yearling look Stryder has
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Winter has set in here. Brought the Zephyr and Muzzerr and Le Uncle home for a few days as snow is predicted and I like to keep them close.
Here he is in his SECOND smoking jacket - he grew out of his first one. As you see it is really wet (and cold) here now.
Also a couple I took yesterday with my husband so you can see how big the Zephyr is now - he is 7 months old now. (Zephyr, not my husband.)


----------



## Kayella

Drifting said:


> Lol he's got the same gangly yearling look Stryder has
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL he's definitely gangly! He's growing into himself right now though and is filling out really well.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Merlot said:


> Winter has set in here. Brought the Zephyr and Muzzerr and Le Uncle home for a few days as snow is predicted and I like to keep them close.
> Here he is in his SECOND smoking jacket - he grew out of his first one. As you see it is really wet (and cold) here now.
> Also a couple I took yesterday with my husband so you can see how big the Zephyr is now - he is 7 months old now. (Zephyr, not my husband.)


where is your snow!?!?! 

zephyr looks wonderful. And BIG!!! 16 HH boy in the making? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Claporte - snow due tonight - oh joy (NOT)
I hope Zephyr won't be that big, am expecting around 15.3hh.
He certainly is a hairy little boy at the moment LOL


----------



## Druydess

Zephyr has gotten so big Merlot!!! I love him!! And Muzzer and Le Uncle too..


----------



## Druydess

Another addition to the foals of 2012..

My beautiful yearling colt, Gold N Psynn-Psyation - candid after-bath pic.
I couldn't be more proud of how this boy is coming along.
Sired by Golden Ecstasy out of BA Chevelle, who is currently in foal to Obsidian Dream S.

Reviewing these pics sorta left me breathless. Growthy and butt-high, I am nevertheless blown away by the promise of this young man..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's stunning Dru!!


----------



## Merlot

WOW Dru, WOW


----------



## StellaIW

New_image said:


> Storm is such a doll. How tall is she now?


Shes between 12.1-12.3HH.  She's about 13 months now.


----------



## TheRoundPen

Stella-- I love Storm. She is turning into such a nice looking horse  Great job with her.


----------



## xxdanioo

Yeesh, it's embarrassing to post pics of Joey following Storm! She is so stunning.

I caught Joey last night, brushed him and picked his front feet, then we went for a short walk through the barn. Not home yet.. I'm thinking this weekend if my cousins are coming to the clinic down the road.. haha

Also, Walter wore that same halter home when I first got him. I can't believe he fit it lol


----------



## nicoles

I'm new here as I just bought my horse, but I have a May 2012 gelding I'd love to share! Pics are by the lady I bought him from, S. Pacovsky. The first pic is what he looked like when I bought him. It was taken the day before he turn 1. The second pic is the one she sent me a week ago, after he shed out his winter coat. I'm so in love with him! Can't wait to bring him home He's a TWH, by the way.


----------



## Merlot

wow Nicoles, what a beauty! and Stella, Storm is divine - she never seemed to go through the fugly stage. Very very nice  Joey is very cute xxdanioo, beautiful eye on him. Please tell me he is going to spend most of his life outside in a field


----------



## FrostedLilly

xxdanioo said:


> Yeesh, it's embarrassing to post pics of Joey following Storm! She is so stunning.


Aw, don't be embarrassed! Joey is adorable!


----------



## smrobs

Nicole, welcome to the forum!!!

You've got quite a stunner there and I'm sure you can guess that we politely demand more pictures when you are able to get him home .


Stella, storm is such a stunning little girl...and so photogenic. She could seriously be one of those horse models.


----------



## Blue Smoke

Stella, Storm is a gorgeous little filly, is she Welsh or part Welsh? Whatever breed, I just love how chunky and adorable she is!!


----------



## StellaIW

xxdanioo said:


> Yeesh, it's embarrassing to post pics of Joey following Storm! She is so stunning.
> 
> I caught Joey last night, brushed him and picked his front feet, then we went for a short walk through the barn. Not home yet.. I'm thinking this weekend if my cousins are coming to the clinic down the road.. haha
> 
> Also, Walter wore that same halter home when I first got him. I can't believe he fit it lol



Don't feel that way, I'm just lucky that she's a easy keeper, I do nothing with her.  Joey has the sweetest eyes! What breed is he?



Merlot said:


> wow Nicoles, what a beauty! and Stella, Storm is divine - she never seemed to go through the fugly stage. Very very nice  Joey is very cute xxdanioo, beautiful eye on him. Please tell me he is going to spend most of his life outside in a field


Thank you, and I can agree with you, she seems to look pretty grown up all the time!



smrobs said:


> Stella, storm is such a stunning little girl...and so photogenic. She could seriously be one of those horse models.


Thank you, she sure loves to pose for the camera. 



Blue Smoke said:


> Stella, Storm is a gorgeous little filly, is she Welsh or part Welsh? Whatever breed, I just love how chunky and adorable she is!!


Her mother was probably a Welsh Cob and her father is a German Riding Pony with 60% welsh. So she is registered as a Welsh partbred.


----------



## xxdanioo

:lol: Guess who is home!!! My aunt and uncle brought him yesterday!! :lol:

We gave him a little hair cut today... he is looking a lot less "wild man".

ETA: Stella, he is an Appaloosa


----------



## countryryder

Lena
She always gets lots of attention when people come visiting.


----------



## sonsedg68

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922786_10201142521835395_1915518325_n.jpg



here's a pic of my 13 month old bogof foal


----------



## SunnyDraco

The rain finally stopped and the weather switched into summer today. So Jewel was bathed, she stands at 13.1 hh and is almost 13 months old now


----------



## smrobs

^^Holy long legs, Batman!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

smrobs said:


> ^^Holy long legs, Batman!!


Did the string test on her this morning and it predicts her get taller than her mother who is 15.1hh 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

We spent the day bathing yearlings and taking pictures. Here are some of Stryder in his horrible gawky yearling stage (and grass belly. >.>) 






































He was SO LAZY. He waltzed around the ring as slow as he was allowed to go and kept trying to stop for a snack or two. I got more of a workout chasing him. 

 He's lost his beautiful tail and most of his mane. I'm going to roach his mane come fall and hope it comes back thicker. Both his parents have gorgeous hair, as does his full brother. No idea why he lost his besides the fact that it turned white instead of the black it was.


----------



## Merlot

Hmmm where is the yearling with the grass belly and the gawky look? This fellow looks lovely - even without a tail LOL
By the way, what is roaching? (regarding his mane)


----------



## my2geldings

A lot of great looking yearlings! looking forwards to seeing more photos in the new year!


----------



## Drifting

Merlot, 

Roaching a mane means to shave it completely off with clippers (or cut it as short as you can with scissors.) By doing this, I'd hope his hair would grow back in thicker. Right now it's very stringy and thin, and uneven. I'm hoping if I roach it in the fall, by spring/summer next year he'll have a few inches and it'll look more filled out.


----------



## Merlot

Thanks Drifting, I'd never heard of that before  Should try it with Merlot's pathetic looking mane LOL


----------



## Ladybug2001

My favorite pictures of my yearling won't upload. :/


----------



## Ladybug2001

Alright, got them fixed! So, this is my yearling Marvel of Flames, AKA Phoenix. His story started when I bought his mom in 2011 as a rescue horse, she was underweight and pregnant. Long story short. Vet didn't think she was pregnant after not one, but two checks. February 11th, 2012, she gave birth to a huge tovero colt! Now, tell me how the vet missed this guy? He was a good 80-100 pounds when born, with a LOT of legs.


----------



## MsLady

He is beautiful, reminds me of my first horse many years ago 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QtrBel

How about we sneak up on Sis and take a BIG bite out of her poor unsuspecting ear..... (Sis - AKA CherryBomb) is our 2012 while Jr Mint here is our 2013 model.


----------



## oh vair oh

Poppy! She is my SBP filly.
She's a beast.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Poppy looks so so so good! Are you going to show her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh

CLaPorte432 said:


> Poppy looks so so so good! Are you going to show her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup! She's my next project since Lily is done. We're aiming for either color breed congress or APHA world at the end of the year. Our first show is next weekend!

Also for sale xD Because I don't want to start two 2-year olds next year, aha.


----------



## Merlot

Very very nice youngster Oh Vair


----------



## StellaIW

Storm, almost 14 months.


----------



## Druydess

Storm is just gorgeous!! There are so many gorgeous babies on this thread. I am so enjoying watching them grow up. Hard to believe they were ever small! 

Psynny-- same age as Storm:


----------



## rbarlo32

Not sure I want to put photos up of Casper now I have seen Psynny and Storm but here goes.
He is going to his first show on the 10th and another on the 14th so very excited about that one.
He is very much going through a yearling faze just now though. And yes he has still got his winter coat like most of my ponies and so has many animals up here.


----------



## Druydess

He's beautiful rb! You have every reason to be proud!


----------



## rbarlo32

Thank you, I love him to bits though he isn't even in the same ball park as you fella, though I didn't breed him I just bought him as to be a companion for my retired stallion who was being picked on by the other boys.


----------



## CLaPorte432

oh vair oh said:


> Yup! She's my next project since Lily is done. We're aiming for either color breed congress or APHA world at the end of the year. Our first show is next weekend!
> 
> Also for sale xD Because I don't want to start two 2-year olds next year, aha.


if i was into pleaseure, she'd be in my barn right now. I've liked her since before she was originally sold. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

*Athena update*

Athena at 14 months. This is after her bath today. She is getting so big.


----------



## Falcor74

BellaMFT - She is beautiful? Champagne?


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr 8 Months*

Mid winter here so Zephyr is a FUZZY boy. :shock:


----------



## 2horses

All of these babies are beautiful! I enjoy looking at all of them, but I can't believe how fast they are growing up. Some of the 14-month-olds look so mature already.


----------



## BellaMFT

Falcor74 said:


> BellaMFT - She is beautiful? Champagne?


Falcor- She is a amber cream champagne. Just like her daddy.


----------



## xxdanioo

Joeyy! He is growing so much!


----------



## my2geldings

StellaIW said:


> Storm, almost 14 months.


Oh my gosh he's gorgeous! is he a stallion?:shock:


----------



## Piaffe

Aeri and Rhaps are 13 months and gangly,gangly,gangly :shock: lol. Sorry for the bad quality..phone pics.


----------



## smrobs

M2G, Storm is actually a filly :wink:.


Talyn is growing some, not a whole lot, but enough to sort of grow into herself for a little while. She has her moments when she's not quite so unfortunate looking LOL.


----------



## Kayella

Talyn looks amazing! So mature looking. 

Here's a few pics of Mr. Henny. He was being very photogenic yesterday. <3 He is right at 14 months. Currently around 13.2-13.3.






He looks so much like his daddy


Dem jowls 


The shiny/dark spots on him is where I spritzed him with water hehe


My baby is growing up!! ):


----------



## rbarlo32

Casper had his first proper bath since joining us in October as it is time to get him ready for his first show with us in 2 weeks time. He has finally lost his baby fluff/winter coat and is looking really grown up.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Here's my little boy Finnick at 11 months, and a 1 month old photo for comparison


----------



## WesternTale

Zephyr and Storm would make the most beautiful babies :wink:


----------



## my2geldings

smrobs said:


> M2G, Storm is actually a filly :wink:.


 YIKES! oops!! I misread the thread!


----------



## Kayella

xXSweetBreezeXx said:


> Here's my little boy Finnick at 11 months, and a 1 month old photo for comparison


Oh my gooood Finnick is so stinking cute!! He looks like Henny did as a baby! Did he get really dark when his winter coat came in? Like, a charcoal sooty color? He looks like a brownskin like Henny is and Henny got reeeaaally dark during the winter.


----------



## my2geldings

Kayella said:


> Oh my gooood Finnick is so stinking cute!! He looks like Henny did as a baby! Did he get really dark when his winter coat came in? Like, a charcoal sooty color? He looks like a brownskin like Henny is and Henny got reeeaaally dark during the winter.


 Oh my gosh! I love those photos! I am in love with photos of babys as they grow up! love it! gorgeous!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Kayella, he was actually super light in the winter, especially in comparison to his spring photos. Can barely tell its the same horse if it wasn't for his markings. Ill post a picture. He kinda looks like an alpaca but I swear there is a horse in there haha.


----------



## Kayella

Interesting! Just goes to show how tricky their foal coats can be haha. From his foal coat to his first shed to winter coat to his now summer coat, he has not been consistent at all in color. It's like I get a different horse everyone few months! He got his Coggins pulled in January and looks nothing like his pictures now, except his markings of course. Can't hide those LOL.


----------



## LadyDreamer

My yearling won his first class today. Pretty much, ASB yearling classss are just "Stand up and look pretty". I think my kiddo has that down. Ooh he did so well for his first time off the farm. Loaded like a champ, didn't eat the guy leading him, took all the prep grooming and trimming like a pro, and put on a good horse show. 

https://photos-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/36573_10151483934196290_1534496210_n.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

LadyDreamer said:


> My yearling won his first class today. Pretty much, ASB yearling classss are just "Stand up and look pretty". I think my kiddo has that down. Ooh he did so well for his first time off the farm. Loaded like a champ, didn't eat the guy leading him, took all the prep grooming and trimming like a pro, and put on a good horse show.
> 
> https://photos-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/s720x720/36573_10151483934196290_1534496210_n.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Woah! What breed is that? Defiantly not seen one of those in England or New Zealand! Congrats on winning! He looks smart as!


----------



## LadyDreamer

EquineBovine said:


> Woah! What breed is that? Defiantly not seen one of those in England or New Zealand! Congrats on winning! He looks smart as!


He is an American Saddlebred. After a quick search, there are a handful in NZ it seems, and I have a couple of friends in Australia who have some nice ones. As for England, there are a handful of them there too! The sire of the colt I loved the most currently resides in Sussex, England.  They are very big in South Africa.


----------



## EquineBovine

Ah well there you go! Learn something new everyday! Well I think he looks lovely!well done


----------



## Rumonek

Here are my yearlings.
The bay is RMK Nobody's Fool- Purebred Arabian
Pinto: RMK Khausing Rumors- 3/4 Arabian Filly (1/4 Saddlebred)

































Then HSF Keisling- Gypsy Vanner Colt


----------



## Merlot

Beautiful horses Rumonek - are they all yours? If so how come the variety? (This is NOT a criticism just interested ;-))


----------



## Rumonek

Merlot said:


> Beautiful horses Rumonek - are they all yours? If so how come the variety? (This is NOT a criticism just interested ;-))


I bred the two fillies- the bay is no longer mine but is boarding at my place until later this week 

The variety (as far as Arab VS Vanner) is because I have been trying to slowly switch over to focusing on the Gypsy Vanners and that has taken a quick turn for me here this year having acquired 4 that will be home by this fall (weaning and finishing up breeding season). 

I'll be keeping my "heart" mares that happen to be Arab (and one NSH) but really have no plans in the future to continue breeding Arabians. I may have one here or there but will not continue to have foals yearly.


----------



## New_image

What a handsome baby Gypsy!!! 



Its about time.... baby Zion is finally revealing his sleek smokey black coat (just in time to start growing his winter coat) 8 & 1/2 months old - 




























Tribby, lookin' gorgeous and nearly a year and a half old already :shock:


----------



## Merlot

WOW New Image you sure do breed some very nice horses


----------



## CLaPorte432

Is Zion perhaps buckskin? The color around his eye/muzzle is making me wonder...could just be the lighting though. I remember he was born black black black.

what happened to the palomino colt? He was a cutie!

and Tribby! WOW! She looks flat out stunning! Much more mature looking then a year and a half. Wow. I rremember the day she was born. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Thank you Merlot!

Chelsea - Zion is smokey black. He was born looking pretty smokey black as well. Here are some newborn pictures. Inside his ears, around the muzzle and eyes gives him away! 



















Hijinx was sold this spring. He has a wonderful home with plans to make him into a dressage horse when he is grown. His new mom was kind enough to send some updated/shed off pictures of him earlier this summer so I'll post one. He is a handsome fella too! It was a very hard decision to make, deciding which baby to sell. I barely have use for one of them, certainly couldn't justify three! (No shortage on horses around here..) Especially since they are all destined to be trail horses, aside from the occasional dressage lesson that I take. We only decided to part with him because I was set on keeping the filly and my husbands horse is the Percheron that is Zion's dam. She is no longer riding sound so Zion will be his Selah replacement. Sigh, Hijinx is lovely as well


----------



## Merlot

Thought I'd post a baby Zephyr photo to compare to how he is now just out of interest ;-)


----------



## Falcor74

Merlot - he is growing up so nice! I just want to tickle the inside of his ears :lol:!


----------



## Merlot

I Know Falcor - he may have grown in to his ears but they'restill full of fluff - that's probably why he can't understand what Le Uncle is saying ;-) It's funnyl ooking at those pics side by side - even at nearly 9 months and huge and all hairy in his winter fluff, he is still as cute as a button. (in my eyes anyhow ;-))


----------



## CLaPorte432

New_image said:


> Thank you Merlot!
> 
> Chelsea - Zion is smokey black. He was born looking pretty smokey black as well. Here are some newborn pictures. Inside his ears, around the muzzle and eyes gives him away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijinx was sold this spring. He has a wonderful home with plans to make him into a dressage horse when he is grown. His new mom was kind enough to send some updated/shed off pictures of him earlier this summer so I'll post one. He is a handsome fella too! It was a very hard decision to make, deciding which baby to sell. I barely have use for one of them, certainly couldn't justify three! (No shortage on horses around here..) Especially since they are all destined to be trail horses, aside from the occasional dressage lesson that I take. We only decided to part with him because I was set on keeping the filly and my husbands horse is the Percheron that is Zion's dam. She is no longer riding sound so Zion will be his Selah replacement. Sigh, Hijinx is lovely as well


Hijinx is indeed lovely! I must say, I do like Tribby better though. She just has this "something" about her. Zion's fluffy ears are so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

^ Tribby is exactly what I was hoping for


----------



## StellaIW

Storm will be 15 months this weekend.


----------



## Merlot

Storm is beautiful - looking totally superb - where is the gawky stage with her I ask myself.
LOL


----------



## KigerQueen

What breed is she? She is stunning! every time I see pics of her I cant get over the fact shes only a yearling!


----------



## StellaIW

Merlot said:


> Storm is beautiful - looking totally superb - where is the gawky stage with her I ask myself.
> LOL


Maybe she'll become a gawky looking adult! :shock:



KigerQueen said:


> What breed is she? She is stunning! every time I see pics of her I cant get over the fact shes only a yearling!


Thank you, she's a Welsh partbred.  The father is a german riding pony with about 60% welsh, and her mother was most likely a Welsh Cob.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, Storm just keeps getting more and more beautiful!

I feel almost ashamed to post pictures of my poor fugly girl after that......almost :wink:

Here's Talyn from today. She's not quite as gawky as the used to be, starting to look more like a real horse, but that poor neck LOL.


Whatchoo lookin at???


Dobe wanted to make sure he got his picture taken too LOL.


As unfortunate looking as her body is, I still love her face. It's such a sweet and expressive face


"Oh, hi Mom. I'm coming for scratches..."


----------



## rbarlo32

Casper at his second show this year, 1st both times over the moon with him, he was an amazingly well behaved boy nothing like most yearling colts at the shows.


----------



## rbarlo32

I don't think the photos are working in my last post at least they aren't for me.


----------



## Zexious

What pretty babies! Looks like they're all growing up so nicely <3

I'm particularly fond of Storm... Wow, such a beautiful horse.


----------



## Druydess

Some recent shots of Gold N Psynn-Psyation (Psynny):
15 months


----------



## MsLady

Beautiful 2012 yearlings, I love pictures ! Casper is a cutie😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle

Smorbs, it is actually possible for horses to get lacing through their genes. There was a standardbred stallion that had it, and they studied his line. My thoroughbred had a ton of lacing on her butt. It did expand a little in the time I had her, and she had no rain rot. 

On a different note, love pictures of all the babies. Can't wait until I have one of my own to show off.


----------



## rbarlo32

MsLady said:


> Beautiful 2012 yearlings, I love pictures ! Casper is a cutie😊
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you and he will be glad to know he gets to keep his manlyhood at least of the time being anyway.


----------



## Endiku

Yikes! I just realized how much I need some new pictures of Kenzie. Here are some though, from about 3 weeks ago. She somehow managed to cut herself on what I thought was a Kenzie-proof fence but its almost completely healed now thankfully! I'm having the WORST time getting weight on her past this point though. All her body wants to do it grow grow grow, not fill in those ribs. She's eating as much as her 16.2hh TB friend does!

She's about 22 months old now...wow. Time sure flies, it seems like she just came to the farm a few weeks ago but in reality it was 8 months ago! I really was hoping she'd be further into her rehab by now but I guess I should be happy she's even alive given all that she's been through. It doesn't help that she's so darned accident prone!

(you can see the cut on her shoulder here) Awkward looking as ever...LOL










You'll have to excuse her coat, these pictures were right after her afternoon hose-down. She gets incredibly sweaty during the hottest part of the day!











Yes Kenzie, please stand as awkwardly as possible while I try to make you look at least half way presentable.









We both have funny looking faces xD quite the pair!









She is 13.3hh now and still growing...albeit slowly. Maybe theres hope for her being horse sized yet!

It makes me sort of sad to look at pictures of her from when she was 3 weeks old and still care free, healthy, un-maimed, and happy.


----------



## Merlot

Endiku, she looks loved and well cared for - don't worry about her weight, as you say she's putting it all in to growing, besides which I think they're better to be a little on the lean side than too fat - less risk of developmental disorders


----------



## smrobs

I agree, don't worry too much about her weight just yet, her body is still trying to catch up on growing. She'll start putting weight on before you know it.

She's going to be a very attractive horse when she finally manages to get all caught up with herself.


----------



## Endiku

If she doesn't kill herself first! I swear that little filly has more scars than even our old fight picking late-gelded QH did  I'm thinking she must have thin skin too though, because even little things like branch scratches cause scars on her.

Here she is this morning though, complaining about how much beet pulp is in her breakfast xD as you can see, the ribs are STILL there but I really am trying to believe she'll be just fine and they'll cover themselves up soon.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder pictures from today. He's getting so big.
My poor, poor tailless wonder. He's so dirty, needs a bath like nobodies business. 



















Meeting another yearling, Finn.





























Stryder no longer is allowed a fly mask. Him and the pony (The chestnut POA above) like to take each others off after 5 minutes. Stryder takes the ponies off by the ear and the pony takes Stryder's off by the nose (he has a long nose one to protect his nose.) Oh well, at least its august.


----------



## Blue Smoke

A few new ones of my filly  Love seeing all these babies grow up!



























Showing off


----------



## Merlot

What a pretty little girl Blue Smoke!


----------



## Ace80908

Spidey - aka Peter Parker. He has the funniest personality - very good boy.


----------



## Falcor74

Updates of my little boy Flint. We caught him trying to play with the jolly ball, and then he got sidetracked stalking a cat! He now leads, is learning to stand for the farrier/ have all four feet picked up, held and desensitized, stand while tied, and be touched/ patted all over. We are trying some sunblock (the white stuff all over his halter) on him to see how he fairs with it, so the fly mask is off for a day or two.


----------



## countryryder

I haven't been on HF much this summer,so it's been a while since I shared pics of Lena.But I had to check fence today,so took my phone along and snapped a few.She's been turned out all summer to grow up,and I personally think she growing up quite nicely.  So,here she is at a little over 15 months.And no,she's not as butt high as she appears in the first two pics,she was standing in a dip.Honest


----------



## Falcor74

countryryder - gorgeous photos!


----------



## ParaIndy

This is my 14 month old Morgan, Indy.


----------



## Merlot

For those who don't read the Zephyr Files...here is His Lordship now 9 Months old ...
and YES he has STILL not left home ;-) (Italian Momma's Boy Syndrome):shock:


----------



## Druydess

LOVE these babies, Lena, Indy, and Zeph all have gotten SO big!! What beautiful youngsters!!!


----------



## Druydess

Forgot to mention Spidey; he sure seems to love his ball!! 

Here's Psynny at 16 months.. can't believe how big he's gotten!


----------



## Falcor74

*Flint's first ponied outing*

Down to the river and back. He is apparently a water baby!


----------



## Merlot

What an absolutely beautiful colour Psynny is Druydess, he looks amazing - I can't wait for ours to shed all the winter fluff! We're just coming on to spring now.
Love your water baby Falcor - what a great experience for him! Wish I could do that here! - Zephyr doesn't even do puddles I am ashamed to say - just like his Mother.
And countryrider, Lena looks like she is in heaven!
Cheers All


----------



## smrobs

I caught Talyn up the other day to braid her mane again. It was starting to sort of flop over on both sides of her neck (mane is super thick and heavy) again :?. She stood like a champ and her neck looks a ton better than it did the first time I braided her.

So, now she's turned out into a smaller pen with Pokey so that she won't tear a braid out on a tree branch or something.






There is some hope for her to look normal when she's grown


----------



## Merlot

OMGAWD smrobs - where have you been hiding that gorgeous buckskin????
Just out of interest do you have any foal photos of him??? I am obsessed with colour trying to work out which way the Zephyr will go colour-wise in the upcoming summer months ;-)


----------



## smrobs

LOL, that's my Dad's psycho pony, Pokey. Alas, no foal pictures of him as he was a yearling when I bought him.


*derailing the thread for a moment with a couple pictures of a very _not_ 2012 baby*


----------



## Drifting

I totally roached my yearlings mane. I think he looks much better.

He lost most of his mane and all of his tail in the spring, we think due to a fungus of some kind and not appy genes (both parents, his siblings, full siblings all have manes and tails.) 

But anyways, roached it in hopes that it would grow back more even than it was. I like the look.

He looks very sad in this one. First time I've really worked with him all summer, I think he was hoping I forgot about him.

















Stryder saying hello to another yearling, who's a month older than him. She's also an appy. He's bigger (and more awkward looking.)









I'm not really sure why he was stretched out like that ^ ... but he's weird. 

The filly was not amused.


----------



## MsLady

Love the first picture, looks like he is pouting in the corner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifting

MsLady said:


> Love the first picture, looks like he is pouting in the corner!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was the beginning of a bad day for him. Taught him to lunge. We did a lot of side passing and some fancy dressage moves on the ground before he figured out how to go forward and around me instead of dancing all over the place. That was yesterday, he lunged very well today for the 10 minutes that we worked on it.  But yes, he's very sad that he has to do something besides shove his face in a round bale or sleep. 

A little work won't kill him, he's a lazy pig otherwise. Ha.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Drifting said:


> I totally roached my yearlings mane. I think he looks much better.
> 
> He lost most of his mane and all of his tail in the spring, we think due to a fungus of some kind and not appy genes (both parents, his siblings, full siblings all have manes and tails.)
> 
> But anyways, roached it in hopes that it would grow back more even than it was. I like the look.
> 
> He looks very sad in this one. First time I've really worked with him all summer, I think he was hoping I forgot about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stryder saying hello to another yearling, who's a month older than him. She's also an appy. He's bigger (and more awkward looking.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really sure why he was stretched out like that ^ ... but he's weird.
> 
> The filly was not amused.


Im normally not an Appy fan.. but your boy is such a cutie pie send him too meee


----------



## StellaIW

It's so great to see all of the babies growing up. Storm is now 16 months. Time flies!


----------



## oh vair oh

Sorry I haven't been on in forever! 
Everyone's yearlings have grown up sooo much!!

Anyway, here's Lily winning big at the Reichert.


----------



## ParaIndy

Wow, I remember Storm when she was just a tubby little baby!  She sure is turning out beautiful!


----------



## CessBee

Here is Piper at 11 months old.


















































































She's growing so fast! It's annoying that I can't be there all the time to see it for myself and have to see her through photos. But uni finishes soon, so I'll be able to go back and see her for a week or so.


----------



## FrostedLilly

CessBee said:


> Here is Piper at 11 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's growing so fast! It's annoying that I can't be there all the time to see it for myself and have to see her through photos. But uni finishes soon, so I'll be able to go back and see her for a week or so.


Wow, look at that mane! She's looking really good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

That mane is going to be fun to tame!  I still love her rich darkness and also, are those some white hairs I see coming out in the middle of her forehead  Hows mum going?


----------



## CessBee

EquineBovine said:


> That mane is going to be fun to tame!  I still love her rich darkness and also, are those some white hairs I see coming out in the middle of her forehead  Hows mum going?



It'll be nice having a thick mane (and hopefully tail) over what Cess has haha.

She's had those white hairs since day dot, except there were like only 3 of them haha.

Cess is going great, picked up a lot of weight, going to start riding again once semester is over.


----------



## EquineBovine

Lucky! Can't wait to get back into riding  Hope Freya doesn't think this maternity leave rubbish is a permanent thing lol


----------



## Plains Drifter

My yearling girls- 

Phoenix









Legacy


----------



## SunnyDraco

Fun horse show earlier this month. Taking the half siblings to an open show just for the experience and exposure. 
Trillium:









Jewels:

























Jewels did awesome, first time away from home and the first time in a stall. She loved to stand at the door of her stall and look at everything. Trillium and Jewels did not compete against each other, Trillium was shown in half Arabian and Jewels was shown in the pinto class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

Looking really good Sunny Draco  Beautiful


----------



## Ladybug2001

Anyone else miss when their babies were.... well babies?









This is him during our photo shoot on Sunday. My friend really wanted to take pictures of him while she was here during the weekend. He got a nice bath and then some pretty good pictures. He is 19 months old. Only five more months and he will be two years old. Where did the time go?


----------



## TexasBlaze

I cannot believe Phoenix was an accident! He looks like a show horse!


----------



## smrobs

LOL, I didn't have Talyn when she was a baby, but I certainly don't miss the baby phase with my other 2. I'm glad they're grown and old enough to ride. That's a lot more fun than all that groundwork and dealing with baby attitude.


----------



## ParaIndy

smrobs said:


> LOL, I didn't have Talyn when she was a baby, but I certainly don't miss the baby phase with my other 2. I'm glad they're grown and old enough to ride. That's a lot more fun than all that groundwork and dealing with baby attitude.


I agree. :lol: But I think I would miss Indy as a baby, just because he was so stinking cute! Soooo handsome, huge white blaze with 3 stockings, a beautiful chestnut color, and a VERY intelligent, curious, fearless, and trusting personality! As it was, I got him when he was 6 days old, so I didn't miss anything. He was (and still is) very fun and interesting to work with.


----------



## Druydess

I absolutely love working with the babies! It's very satisfying to see them turn into well-behaved citizens; and there's no question with regard to their histories or problems that you can only guess at as to the source.

My "baby" boy at 17 months:


----------



## Merlot

Druydess I just drool every time I see photographs of your boy, My god he is a beauty!
On the baby front, I have loved EVERY second of being with and working with my boy. I am adoring seeing his personality get bigger and bigger and he never ceases to make me laugh. I am looking forward to starting his Mother when he is FINALLY weaned (hopefully in december) as she is a gentle soul whom I have truly bonded with.
As I love seeing pics of the babies at a few days old and whjere they are now, once again, here is His Lordship Lord LubbaDuck (Zephyr Moo)...
AT 1 Day old..







And...the other day at 10 months old....his winter coat is on its way out - roll on glorious golden summer coat! (Excuse his embarressing 'Uzzerr Muzzerr' hanging round his neck!)


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> Druydess I just drool every time I see photographs of your boy, My god he is a beauty!
> On the baby front, I have loved EVERY second of being with and working with my boy. I am adoring seeing his personality get bigger and bigger and he never ceases to make me laugh. I am looking forward to starting his Mother when he is FINALLY weaned (hopefully in december) as she is a gentle soul whom I have truly bonded with.
> As I love seeing pics of the babies at a few days old and whjere they are now, once again, here is His Lordship Lord LubbaDuck (Zephyr Moo)...
> AT 1 Day old..
> View attachment 290953
> 
> And...the other day at 10 months old....his winter coat is on its way out - roll on glorious golden summer coat! (Excuse his embarressing 'Uzzerr Muzzerr' hanging round his neck!)
> View attachment 290961


Merlot, thank you so much for your kind words! It's always lovely to have honest feedback. I can hardly wait to see him as a mature stallion. However, we are mutual drooling admirers; I love Zephyr! What a handsome, personality-filled boy!! I find myself thinking of myself as "Uzzer Muzzer" whenever I refer to Fae..LOL :rofl:

Working with these babies are the highlight of my life!


----------



## Arab Mama

Although I didn't get my youngster until he was two, I'm having so much fun watching him grow up. I can't imagine how stressful it is waiting for them to be born. It was stressful enough waiting for him to come home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Arab Mama said:


> Although I didn't get my youngster until he was two, I'm having so much fun watching him grow up. I can't imagine how stressful it is waiting for them to be born. It was stressful enough waiting for him to come home!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's a bit nerve-wracking AM, but if I get more like Fae, it'll be so worth it..LOL :wink:


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily got her mega ball today! It was kind of a non-event, but it was fun.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Love Lily. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

What and how much do you feed lily? She looks amazing!


----------



## oh vair oh

TexasBlaze said:


> What and how much do you feed lily? She looks amazing!


Haha, thanks! Lily is on yearling retirement right now, so she just gets half a scoop of MFM 12/10 XL morning/night (she used to get a whole scoop when she was on exercise) and she gets 3 flakes of coastal and 3 flakes of alfalfa a day.


----------



## waresbear

Is Lily registered as solid bred, or does she have regular papers?


----------



## oh vair oh

waresbear said:


> Is Lily registered as solid bred, or does she have regular papers?


Lily is RR for excessive face white!


----------



## Drifting

I took out Stryder today to play with him. 

Sammy ( my 3 year old) thought I was coming for him and tried to hide behind Stryder.










Sticked him. He's 14 hands at the withers, 14.2 at the ***. He's been in some major growth spurts over the summer.










His roached mane is growing back, its all spikey now. 




















He's filthy beast. He's 'got dirt smears on his nose and usually has his bottom lip hanging, ready to rub dirt on someone.











And saying hello to a yearling Filly who's a little older then him. He doesn't usually get to play with the girls.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Haha, Drifting! If I go out into the pasture to get my mares, they run from me. Both my boys run to me and fight over who is going to go with me. My two year old basically shoves his head in the halter!


----------



## StellaIW

Drifting, he is so adorable!

Storm got to wear the old battered youngster saddle again. It doesn't fit at all, but it's just for her to get used to a saddle.


----------



## Merlot

arrrrgggghhhhh please tell me you are not even contemplating getting on her until she is AT LEAST 3 pref 4!!!! Stella.


----------



## paintedpastures

late 2 year old.First time sporting a saddle,will start some ground work this fall


----------



## Merlot

What a Lovely looking horse Painted Pastures


----------



## paintedpastures

LOL,think I misinterpreted the thread title:wink: She was a yearling in 2012...so now a 2 yr old. I think this thread was meant for now yearling{foals of 2012} OOOPS:lol:


----------



## Kayella

LOL it's okay PP. You can still show off your girl :wink: Though I wouldn't show off that saddle. I may steal it! :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze

PP if someone were to make a 2 year olds thread I would definitely post mine... *coughcough*


----------



## Druydess

One of you should start a "2 year old" thread.


----------



## StellaIW

Merlot said:


> arrrrgggghhhhh please tell me you are not even contemplating getting on her until she is AT LEAST 3 pref 4!!!! Stella.


God no! The autumn when she's three, then she's going to start with a rider. We just believe that horses should get a lot of time to get used to things. Taking things very, very slow.


----------



## Merlot

I didn't think you would do that Stella  I just panic a little because some idiot over here backed a 6 month old foal and posted pics on facebook (meaning he obviously couldn't see anything wrong with that???!!!)...unbelievable! (Not that I thought you would do that!)


----------



## EquineBovine

Where has this year gone? In some ways it is awesome because I get to go home in 5 WEEKS!  But in others in sucks because I've missed Panacea's growth from a little weed into a big fat hairy weed :-(
One day old








4 months
















7 months








And now 10 months old









Weaned and fat and lovely  Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Merlot

Wow great timeline, love it. Amazing how chunky she is!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## EquineBovine

I'm so glad the TB in mum hasn't shown through. I wanted a chunky monkey and it looks like I'm going to get some height along with it! Can't wait to get back and see how she has grown in the flesh


----------



## Kayella

A couple new pics of Henny. I'm "documenting" his color progression as he goes through winter. Last year, he almost turned black with tan points. Let's see what he does this year! 


Taken September 11. Looking slim and trim. Just beginning to darken. I love that gold sheen to his coat!


Taken today. Getting darker and darker. And look who's growing!! He's an inch worm =.=


A cute head shot. He was watching Bubba(his boyfriend) being worked in the roundpen!


Taken about a month ago. Nomming on some grass 


Aaaand such a charming picture of my fabulous, majestic horse. Sigh. 

He's so stinkin' cute :wink:


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Well since we get some updates of the beautiful Henny, I might as well throw some in there of the lighter twin? Unfortunately, Finnick is going through a very fugly head and neck growth spurt which is not helped whatsoever by the 90s middle part he likes to put in his forelock. I am just very thankful he waited until after he was done showing to get really disproportionate! 

And speaking of color tracking...When Finnick was born, he was just a nice average buckskin color, when he got a winter coat, he turned a very light buttermilk buckskin. In the spring/summer when he shed out, he was so dark, people had a hard time believing he was a buckskin not a dun (no duns in his lines, and dad was a perlino, so I know he is a buckskin!). Now he has lightened again, and I have a hard time thinking sunbleaching as it is consistently lightened even under the belly, and under the mane, unlike my black mini, who's mane and back sunbleach, but belly and underside of mane stay quite black...

My weird boy who I guess just can't decide what color to be?


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

*aaaand my computer decided to post before I could ad pictures*

So these are from August before I went to school 















My mom sent me this one from the end of September








And I figured I'd throw this one in there for color comparison from end of June


----------



## Drifting

It's such a hard life being a lazy bum.

One has to be brushed by adoring fans.

















One has to suffer through pictures.










and then.. the horror.. being dressed up for Halloween.

My sister is using him next weekend in a costume contest. She was practicing with him.





























You can tell he was thrilled.










Costume is a work in progress. She was fitting the cape on him to see where to put the ties.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, he looks absolutely thrilled.

I snapped just a few new ones of Talyn today. She's still not growing much, sticked her at 13.2 today. That marks a whole hand that she's grown since I brought her home in February. Doesn't seem like much to me but I'm comparing her to Taz and Rafe LOL.

I walked out to catch her and they were all down in the trees about 1/4 mile from the barn. I was planning to catch her and Dobe so instead of leading them both back, I hopped on him bareback and ponied her. It was the first time for her to be ponied and she took it like she does everything else, in stride LOL.


I stopped by the gate but was too lazy to get off and open it at first. So, I scooted Dobe over beside her and played with her a bit from his back.


She was very unimpressed LOL


Then I decided to get some pix of her with my other 3 kids.








She's currently in ski-slope shape again LOL. Not sure how she manages that without growing any more than she has.


Also put my pad on her. Was planning to go ahead and try the saddle until I saw how the regular saddle pad sat. No way my saddle will sit on her right now without hanging halfway off her butt and the cinch way too long to even get remotely tight...so bareback pad it is.

Today was the first time she didn't try to buck it off after I cinched it up, which is a plus LOL. Still was none too impressed though.


Might make a semi-cute little saddle horse someday though...if she ever decides to grow enough to ride anyway LOL.


And there is some hope for that neck when she learns to carry herself properly




Little Miss "So Ugly You Can't Help But Love Her"




She does have one good feature though. Look at that mane! It's so thick and is likely going to be really long.


----------



## Roperchick

Talyn looks AWESOME. definitely hope for that neck haha. if her butt ever stops getting higher long enough to let her front end catch up lol


----------



## Zexious

I think Talyn is beautiful!! <3 Those pretty eyes.. <3


----------



## ParaIndy

Kayella said:


> A couple new pics of Henny. I'm "documenting" his color progression as he goes through winter. Last year, he almost turned black with tan points. Let's see what he does this year!
> 
> 
> Taken September 11. Looking slim and trim. Just beginning to darken. I love that gold sheen to his coat!
> 
> 
> Taken today. Getting darker and darker. And look who's growing!! He's an inch worm =.=
> 
> 
> A cute head shot. He was watching Bubba(his boyfriend) being worked in the roundpen!
> 
> 
> Taken about a month ago. Nomming on some grass
> 
> 
> Aaaand such a charming picture of my fabulous, majestic horse. Sigh.
> 
> He's so stinkin' cute :wink:


How tall is he now? He sure is looking handsome!


----------



## Kayella

ParaIndy said:


> How tall is he now? He sure is looking handsome!


Thanks! I think his accident has kinda stunted his growth. He's still at 13.1 at the withers, but is 13.2 at the hip! At least his butt is growing. :lol:

Someone was feeling a little TOO good yesterday. I think his feet are feeling nice and he decided to be a little snot and not listen. While I moved him to a different paddock, he decided to rush through the gate without me and not yield his hindquarters like I always make him do. So we took a little trip in the round pen for a short 5 minute lunge session at a trot focusing on yielding hind quarters, stopping, and backing. Then we got to stand tied for about half an hour while I cleaned the paddock. Then I made him back the 100-150 feet from where I tied him to his paddock to eat. So needless to say, we had a nice little talking to. :wink:


Reflecting on his naughty behavior. 


Not really. He was checking out a mare LOL


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr 11 months*

Am weaning His Lordship now. All very calm. Zephyr more interested in playing with his NBF Danny Boy than worrying about his Mother. She is just pleased to get some peace though her poor udder looks very uncomfortable! They are in next door paddock so can see each other but not touch.


----------



## Drifting

The yearlings are so cute!

Last weekend we had a mini halloween contest ( more pics under Picture section of forum) Stryder did very wekl









And today

Here comes an Appaloosa train









My boys. Ignore Sammy's pink hair, too cold to wash out the halloween paint.










If horses were dogs, Stryder would be a Labrador.


----------



## Merlot

Love the appaloosa train LOL Great photo


----------



## MsLady

Great pictures, Drifting! I love the last picture of Stryder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo

Joey is growing! He is 14hh at the withers and 14.2hh at the bum! He is very fuzzy right now, darn white horses! He is wearing a size 68 in blankets. Pictures are about a month old. 

Can you tell Walter and Joey share a father? lol

ETA: Look at that mane and tail!!


----------



## countryryder

Layla is coming up on 1 1/2 yrs. old,hard to believe! She's sitting right around the 14.1-14.2 hh mark and is actually half ways even at the moment.


----------



## countryryder

countryryder said:


> Layla is coming up on 1 1/2 yrs. old,hard to believe! She's sitting right around the 14.1-14.2 hh mark and is actually half ways even at the moment.



Umm,that's supposed to say Lena,not Layla!
That's what happens when you have horses with names that are close,lol.


----------



## Drifting

I went to show my 3 year old a new saddle I'd bought to try on him. I didn't really think he'd let me walk into his pasture and put it on him without a halter, and he proved me right. Ran as soon as he realized I was holding a big scary black thing. In his defense all the horses were riled up, it was windy, temp had dropped rapidly and it was almost feeding time. It had rained earlier too.

They were all acting like idiots.
Except my yearling.

He came up to investigate.










and since he seemed interested I figured I'd throw it on his back. He's only had a saddle or saddle pad on like 5 times in the last few months, but he's a pretty laid back dude. Helps that the saddle weighs llss than 18 pounds.

He totally wanted to eat it.











No girth or anything holding it on. He was just like "Cool! Now what?" 











I'm hopefully going to get in one more photo shoot before he turns coming two. He's a march baby so he's almost over the yearling phase. He stands about 14.1 right now, string tests to 16.1


----------



## Drifting

Did I mention how cool it is to see all the appys above this posts?  they're so great. Mine's fat. He gets fat off air, even as a yearling.


----------



## oh vair oh

I need one of those lightweight saddles for saddle training. x.x
Not looking forward to hucking my 30lb saddle on this beastie.



















Daww.


----------



## Drifting

Pretty pictures! She looks like she's going through a growth spurt!

State Line tack has a sale going on. I got that big-horn, full QH bars, for 339.00 free shipping. They have semi QH bars too though.. I <3 big horn.


----------



## smrobs

Holy canoli, Lily is getting so huge!


----------



## oh vair oh

This was her last December, 2012! Time flies by... I can't believe Jan 1 is right around the corner.


----------



## Zexious

oh vair oh, I love that last photo you posted! You both look so adorable <3


----------



## Drifting

Strike a pose!

Vogue



























Having a serious discussion.










He was being pretty today. Love how black his coat is (not yet sun faded!)

To think this is what he looked like when he arrived last August as a little weanling.


----------



## New_image

I have really enjoyed watching everyone grow up! I hope that we can keep this going long enough to see what everyone is doing as a three year old, starting their careers. What a good lookin' bunch of kids you all have!


November 16th is Zion's first birthday. Its official, he is no longer my little bebe boy. 

















These are the worlds laziest yearlings so I was shocked to get a picture of Tribby on the move -









The horses fall family photo: Tribulation 1 & 1/2 years, Zion 10 months, Image 8 years and his wonderful mother Molly at 26 years old. 









I have acquired one more 2012 kid. Maybe I was feeling sad about how quickly Tribby and Zion grew? This one did the trick...  
Miss "At Liberty To Buck" is currently 26" tall.


----------



## saddlebredridder

I had a filly April 2012 She is a bay Saddlebred and just starting to look more and more like a Saddlebred I know her neck is not tied up as high as most like but I think she be a good hunt seat under saddle horse. Maybe even a cart horse who knows.


----------



## oh vair oh

Look who I pulled out of the pasture!
She's making me regret not taking her to APHA worlds. 



















Almost 19 months and still a dork.


----------



## smrobs

Well, I think that's the most beautiful dork I've ever seen LOL.


----------



## Zexious

saddlebredridder, she is lovely!


----------



## CessBee

Here are some of Piper!
She's 1 year and 1 month now.


----------



## Merlot

Very pretty Cessbee


----------



## Merlot

*Zephyr is a Year old today*

I can't believe it has gone so fast!!! Another 3 years and I'll be riding him!


----------



## ladygodiva1228

Some pictures of Miss April I can't believe how fast they grow. She will be 20 months on November 30th.

Love me some big butts LOL


----------



## Blue Smoke

A few new pics of Rona from today. She is well prepared for winter. Anyone want to come over and help me take the dang wind braids out of her mane? LOL New baby ='s severe lack of free time.



























She's definitely in a bit of an awkward stage at the moment.


----------



## CessBee

Some of my favourites from the last week of being home.


----------



## Leopard Rock Appaloosas

My yearling (born Oct 2012) - Vitoria (or Tori for short)


----------



## Ladybug2001

At 19 months old, this is what Mr. Phoenix is looking like. I believe he stands at 14 hands right now, well at least the last time I got to check.


----------



## Drifting

*The fattest yearling ever*

Stryder is not only fighting for "Most awkward yearling" but also "Fattest Yearling" and 'Dirtiest yearling" as well.

Also, he's cost me 3 emergency vet visits this year. The latest is this nice cut on his head. Not sure how he got it.. Considering I've watched him and my 3 year old rear and play-fight constantly the last few weeks, that could be how.

The boo-boo, all cleaned up and ready for stitches. 










He's an easy drunk










Recovering after a whole 4 stitches. 










Stryder with his bro's. After a new a auto waterer was installed










Bro-Bump. My 15 hand gelding beside him. Stryders on an incline... but this makes him look SO FAT.. and AWKWARD... which he is. 










Hiiii





















The cooler weather has brought out their playful side. Usually they're biting/rearing/bucking at each other. Stryder likes to grab Sammy's cheek and pull, while the little pony likes to play with Stryder's hanging lower lip. I bring a whip when I go in there because the boys will try to chase each other away so they get all the attention. At least they're moving around instead of inhaling the round-bale and standing in one spot getting fatter than they are. -.-


----------



## oh vair oh

Hey Drifting, 'tis the season for stitches!










This is Lily getting just one stitch above her eye after she ran into a tree Sunday. 

Oi vey! Babies!


----------



## Drifting

LOL ran into a tree. LOL

I asked the vet 'Do you have a lot of people who take pics of there horses injuries while you treat?"

He said yes.

I almost didn't call the vet. It was just a little too deep though.


----------



## StellaIW

Storm managed to injure herself as well! Nothing too serious a mild case of lymphangitis due to a wound she managed to get herself somewhere in the woods. She lives outside 24/7 in an 25-30 acre field, with woods included in it. 

She got to spend some time with Baroness (Who also managed to hurt herself...) in a smaller paddock whilst recovering. 





































She needs a bath though. But it's getting cold, so I guess she'll have to wait for a bath until spring.


----------



## Drifting

Love love love Storm! What a pretty filly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001

Storm is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!! She is so stunning.

No new injuries to report with Phoenix. Unless y'all missed out on him finding the only nail in the pasture as a five month old. 


Hmm... He got terrified of his blanket the other day and got a nick on the nose? Does that count.

I'm going to go knock on some wood now....


----------



## Bobthebuilder

I'm getting so jealous looking at these pictures- I need to have another go at convincing my mother that Shai deserves a baby :^)
And storm is coming along beautifully.. Love seeing updates of her.


----------



## Ladybug2001

My new favorite picture of him.


----------



## New_image

BABIES! :evil: Be careful!!! 
Well clearly, its in the air! I received a text message with this picture a few days ago, informing me that Zion gouged his chest. I already knew but its nice to know that he is being well looked over by everyone.


----------



## ladygodiva1228

New_image said:


> BABIES! :evil: Be careful!!!
> Well clearly, its in the air! I received a text message with this picture a few days ago, informing me that Zion gouged his chest. I already knew but its nice to know that he is being well looked over by everyone.


Oh no poor baby. 
I hear about babies and them loving to hurt themselves. My filly was 3 days old when she took a header and gave her self a nice 2inch cut above her eye and then this Summer I go out to feed and the dummy had a 3 inch gouge right across the bridge of her nose skin flapped over and everything. It was to old to have the vet stitch it 9she did it overnight) so I cleaned it and put some wound stuff on it. It swelled up a bit and I iced it for a couple of days and kept it clean. Now you can't even see where it was.


----------



## xxdanioo

I am home for a couple weeks. Joey was gelded last week Tuesday, and is swollen down there, but its coming down I guess. He is the fugliest little man right now. I will get a picture in the next couple days. But omg he is a wooly mammoth! Still so much mane.. and his goat beard.. and bum high! 

Also, is it weird he only sleeps on his left side? His right side is always clean..


----------



## StellaIW

Storm can now wear her beautiful mothers halter. Even though it's a little bit big for her.



















Fluffy and dirty. Can't wait for the snow to come. Almost 13.1 hands to the withers now!


----------



## Drifting

BABIES! They manage to hurt themselves even if there isn't anything around them.

And Storm is beautiful!


----------



## StellaIW

Drifting, thank you for both comments on Stormy. She is coming along quite nicely I think. She's only 1,5 years, and I still think she looks pretty "finished".

Bobthebuilder and Ladybug, thanks to both of you on Storms behalf.


----------



## Kayella

Here's my fuzzy piggy! November 22nd was the one year anniversary of his accident. He got to celebrate kicking death's butt by getting some treats and extra lovings.  

This pic was taken a few days ago during the last cold front(Thanksgiving Thursday, actually) He's dark! The top half of his face is almost black. His nose and eyes look like they're dipped in cinnamon, though. LOL


----------



## Kayella

Another pic showing his hilarious face. And yes, this is his stink face. This is all he can muster when he tries to intimidate the other horses. It's hilarious. 

And yes, that would be his dinner on his face. He's a piggy.


----------



## Ladybug2001

So this picture is of Phoenix in his stall, wearing a 800-1200 pound halter (this really makes me sad). Although it is at the last hole I have absolutely no doubt he will grow well into it. His blanket is a 69, which I bought during the summer and his butt has already started to inch out! Next year I'm sure he will be wearing atleast a 72. 
(Also that picture was from our LAST storm, it warmed up and now its cold again. :[)










This picture is him and I on a walk down a road. He did absolutely perfect! Even with new horses in sight. He got a little rowdy and didn't want to leave them, but he listened and continued on.


----------



## nicoles

I finally was able to bring my TWH yearling home end of October. I still don't have a name for him. Terrible, huh? I just can't decide. His registered name includes the word "Gunsmoke" so for now we call him "Smoky". He's 18 months old and just over 15 hands. He's a really, really great horse. He's 12 months old in my avatar.

Most of my pics are of him walking (we go on a lot of walks since I pasture board at a state park with a ton of trails) and of him eating, so I can't contribute any amazing photos, lol. 

He needs a good bath and I need a new camera, but we're getting subzero temps here so the bath will have to wait until spring  

This is him during one of our walks. I did saturate the color in the background a little because it was so very grainy. There were two mountain bikers racing on the path towards us so he was a bit startled: 



And him playing with his bucket:



And this is about a month ago with my daughter (she's 4'11 and he's on a hill):



I'll shine him up and get him to pose when it's warmer.

Everyone has such beautiful horses! Can't wait to see the 2012's all grown up


----------



## StellaIW

I found a picture of Storm from this summer that I haven't showed you guys. I think she was quite stunning at the end of the summer!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Storm is always stunning, in fact I think all the yearlings are beautiful and handsome!

Who all will be two shortly? Its almost the new year!


----------



## Drifting

Stryder won't be two until March, but he's looking more like a horse and less like a baby everytime I look at him.
















































I can't wait to see what he looks like next spring, less hairy and all cleaned up... instead of like a drowned rat


----------



## StellaIW

Ladybug2001 said:


> Storm is always stunning, in fact I think all the yearlings are beautiful and handsome!
> 
> Who all will be two shortly? Its almost the new year!


Thank you! 

Storm will be two at the end of May. 



Drifting said:


> Stryder won't be two until March, but he's looking more like a horse and less like a baby everytime I look at him.


He sure has grown up a lot!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Nix will be two years old in two months and three days!

Stryder is really starting to level out!


----------



## Drifting

Lol He's got some growing to do still. He's not even 15. hands yet! But he's getting there 

He reminds me of a cartoon character. He's just so goofy.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Love his blue eye though.

Phoenix is 15.1 at the butt. I believe 14.1 or 14.2 at the withers, haven't got to measure him recently. Though he is out of small stock.


----------



## smrobs

I need to get some new pictures of Talyn. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow if the weather isn't too bad LOL.

She'll be 2 somewhere around the first of April. With her mare-itude, I might just call her and April Fool's baby.


----------



## oh vair oh

Lily is gonna be 2 in late April, but her "breed show" birthday is just around the corner. ;__;

She's 15 at the wither and 15.2 at the butt, which is terrifying. She's a big horse and winter makes her very feisty to deal with xD Luckily the training is all there, but now she just looks more intimidating to me, haha. She got her wolf teeth out and is ready to go in the spring.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Lily is just stunning! Can't wait to see where you guys go this year! One of my favourites to watch out for on the forum!!


----------



## Kayella

Add Henny to the "injured" list, although all he got was a little cut on his hock and skinned his rear pastern a little. I let them out in the back pasture and he jumped the fence in a low spot to avoid running into it. He tried stepping back over(it was that low) and he got his front left hoof caught up in the fence. He freaked out until I yelled at him, and then he stood perfectly still for me to untangle him and put his leg back on the other side of the fence. Then when he backed up, he got his back leg caught up in the line of wire he knocked over and this time just stood there calmly and held it up for me to free him. Could have been a lot worse if he freaked out! Yay groundwork! 

And just cause he's SO DANG CUTE, I caught him napping on Sunday when I got to the barn. His face just makes my heart melt.


----------



## TexasBlaze

I hope my baby looks half as nice as Lily does as a yearling Dx


----------



## countryryder

Lena
She's developing the "horse look",not looking like a baby anymore!


----------



## Drifting

Henry is a little trouble maker.

I can't believe Lily is that big. How tall do you think she'll get?

Smrobs, where is Talennnnnnn?

I love Lena's blanket.


Here's Stryder, going through another growth-spurt. The gelding beside him is 15.0... I think he's going to pass him very soon. He's all legs.

They're all starting to look like adults!!


----------



## oh vair oh

Drifting said:


> I can't believe Lily is that big. How tall do you think she'll get?


Well, she strings to a little over 16 hands. However, if you believe in the add 1 hand at 2 years old, if she really makes it to 15.2hh at the wither by April then I'm looking at her being 16.2hh full grown. I'm thinking she'll be about her daddy's size then. Though she pales in comparison to her peers who string to 17hh+.. But she's meant to be an all-around so I should really stop comparing her xD










That's her mother. They don't get along very well, haha. I keep trying to get a Christmas card of them standing side by side but we keep getting downpours and the mud is just too much for me. (They both decided not to grow much of a coat this winter either).


----------



## Kayella

Henny is still very much a midget. I'm almost definitely sure his brain damage has stunted his growth, as he's only grown an inch or two this year. He's still 13.2, though he might be 13.3 now. I'll be measuring him tomorrow to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Brain damage, Kayella?!?!?! I think I missed something somewhere! Lilly is looking awesome as is everyone's babies! I wish I still had mine!


----------



## oh vair oh

Kayella said:


> Henny is still very much a midget. I'm almost definitely sure his brain damage has stunted his growth, as he's only grown an inch or two this year. He's still 13.2, though he might be 13.3 now. I'll be measuring him tomorrow to see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


May not be totally true. If you think he's going to mature around 14hh, he's well on his way. Even if he is 13.3 as a 2 year old, the old rule is they grow +1 hand to maturity. So 14.3hh full grown is very plausible.


----------



## Kayella

Yes, Henny got kicked in the head when he was 7 months old and almost died of brain damage. But he's perfectly fine now, besides a couple little quirks.  It's a miracle he's alive, so the crooked lip, funky eye(his right eye looks down a little), and head tilt are all trivial compared to what could've happened!

He string tested to be 15 hands even, do I guess he could make it. I guess I'm just worried as all the other yearlings are growing at such a quick rate, and Henny's been the same height the past 6+ months haha. I don't mind how short he is, just so long as he's healthy  I like them short and chunky anyways haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh wow! I cant believe I missed that! Did you post a thread with his info when it happened? So sorry to hear that! Josie was 13.2hh as a two year old, LOL! She did finish out at 14, thank god!  Small in body, mighty in stature!


----------



## Kayella

Lol I did! It helped keep me sane while he was at the vet! I honestly wouldn't change anything that happened. It's made us stronger together and shown how great my vets and farrier are. 

I'm glad there's hope for my midget! I know he's growing, as my pony bubba can no longer put his head over Henny's back. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Cleaned up Mr. Henny today. He had two giant knots in his mane from the crazy wind. =.= And taped him! According to the tape, he is 13.3 hh!! at the withers, and around 640 pounds. Chunky chunky butt.


----------



## smrobs

Kayella, it also depends on his lines. Some QH lines mature slower than others. I've known of quite a few QH that continued to grow into their 5 year old year. Granted, not a whole lot, but every little bit helps.

Also, so you don't feel quite so left out with a "midget" LOL, Talyn will be 2 in April and she's not 14 hands yet. She's just a bit older than him but from much worse stock :wink:. 

I've got some crappy new pictures but they're on my computer at home. Hopefully I can get them uploaded and posted soon. I can tell she is growing, she's getting a lot thicker and developing a fairly nice QH butt .


----------



## Drifting

I wish stryder had hair like that, Kayella! and I hope he grows more for you, I bet he will. He still looks baby  Bigger than he was, but he's got all the gangly looks of a growing baby. Love his color.

PICTUREEESSS SMrobs.. Pictures.

This is all I got today. It's snowed 3 times already this week. Gonna be one of those winters.


----------



## Drifting

and a couple pictures my BO took


----------



## Kayella

Stryder is so handsome! He's definitely looking very mature. Henny definitely is not haha. 

Henny can definitely grow some hair! I don't even do anything to it. The only time I brush it is when it gets crazy knotted. I also braid it in the summer to help keep him cool, but that's it LOL.

For reference, this is what I had to brush out this morning. Henny was not amused. :lol:


----------



## Drifting

I roached Stryder's mane in September. I told my friend "I'm going to buzz his mane!" She said "Hold on I'll hold him!" But I was already done. He didn't even flinch. I'm not sure if it was a fungus or what, but in April he lost all his tail and his mane thinned out a lot. Most people will say it's an appy thing, but his parents both have beautiful manes and tails, so does his full siblings.. so who knows. But now he's got a mowhawk. It's still not very thick though. I hope he at least gets some kind of tail to swat flies at during summer, I felt bad last year. Fly sheets are out of the question, he rips up everything.


----------



## Kayella

At one point, I want to chop all over Henny's mane off. Like, hog it because I thought it was ugly and he had a giant patch chewed out. But the patch is already half as long as the rest of his hair, and it looks great once I brush it out. I may trim it in the spring though if it gets too long. Maybe I'll send what I cut off to Stryder? He could get a weave for his tail LOL.


----------



## Drifting

The sad part is, his tail was so short and thin this summer that we couldn't tie one if we wanted to. Its better now, so crossing fingers!

Make some bracelets out of his hair!


----------



## Kayella

I could make A LOT of bracelets out of his hair once I cut it. I'll make one for myself, and the others can go to my close friends who are like Henny's family 

Maybe you could tie hay twine to his tail hair? He could swat ties easily with that.


----------



## StellaIW

My little fattie.


----------



## Zexious

Everyone has such lovely teenagers! Almost makes me want another... Almost 

Drifting--Can I just say I "lol'd" so hard when you referred to Stryder as a drowned rat? xD That's exactly what I call myself when I shower with boyfriend. I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses that term.


----------



## smrobs

Ooh, Kayella, the witches seem to like Henny :shock:.


:lol:



Anyway, here are some really crappy pictures of Little Sister. Please don't look at her feet, she's way overdue for a trim. Can't seem to set a good time with the farrier.

A couple of them are also a bit older than the rest.


----------



## New_image

Ohvair I have never heard of add a hand at 2 years, how often does that pan out? 

My bebes are huge too, sadly. Where did the time go! However not so feisty. Pretty sure that I am growing the two laziest horses the world has ever known...










I bought a new surchingle, planning on ground driving Tribby this spring but it has become apparent that we will need to order a different one... given the fact that she is on the last hole of this "average horse" size surchingle and we are four months away from good footing to work in :lol:


----------



## oh vair oh

New_image said:


> Ohvair I have never heard of add a hand at 2 years, how often does that pan out?


From what I heard, you add 2 hands at yearling height and 1 hand at 2 year old height to get a rough estimation of what they'll be fully matured. I don't know how true it is, but in keeping with her string test I would say it's pretty in line... *shrug*


----------



## Kayella

Can I just say I love how chunkarific all our babies are? Everyone is looking amazing! It's obvious they don't skip a meal :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Kayella, its apparent that none of us love our babies isn't it?

Interesting, makes sense, a hand at two. Mine both string test for around 16.3hh. Tribulation is just a little under 15.3 a few months shy of two years old. Zion is 15hh and just turned a year old. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Kayella

15hh at just a year old!! @[email protected] That's so crazy. Though Zion is a draftie, isn't he?

Don't you love how dark Tribby is in the winter? Henny gets all kinds of sooty and he looks beautiful. Though I love it when it sheds to a dark gold in the spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

LOL, coming from personal experience, it's so hard to judge a draft colt if your experience is with stock horses...and it's equally hard to judge a stock horse if your experience is with drafts.

Before Talyn, my only experience with growing youngsters was Rafe and Taz. Rafe stood 14.3 as a yearling and 15.3 as a 2 year old. I guess if he grows another inch before he's done, then OVO's figures are right with him. He's currently 16.2 but string tested to 17 even.

Taz was 13.3 as a yearling and I think he was somewhere around 15 hands as a 2 year old. I think he was 15.2 last time I measured.

Compared to them, poor little Talyn just looks so dinky and doesn't seem to be growing at all :rofl:.


----------



## Kayella

I think it's hilarious when people think Bubba, who is all of 12.2hh, is younger than Henny. Once AC was called out to our neighbors a couple years ago and they saw our horses in the field. We had a sorrel QH mare, and they asked "Is he(Bubba) her baby?" I couldn't help but laugh and say "No, he's ten years older than her!" :lol: Henny was almost a hand shorter than Bubba when I brought him home. Now he's a full hand taller and then an inch. It's amazing to watch them grow.


----------



## New_image

Kayella said:


> 15hh at just a year old!! @[email protected] That's so crazy. Though Zion is a draftie, isn't he?
> 
> Don't you love how dark Tribby is in the winter? Henny gets all kinds of sooty and he looks beautiful. Though I love it when it sheds to a dark gold in the spring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This is my first half draft, but hes running neck and neck with how big Tribby has been along the way. I think they'll both be within an inch of their sire height wise. Zion has a looooooot of filling out to do. I don't plan to start him under saddle until four years old. Its crazy to think he'll be standing around until 2016!

Henny is adorable in his winter duds


----------



## smrobs

^^ For what it's worth, I thought the same when Rafe was born. I didn't think I'd be able to stand waiting for 3-4 years until he was old enough to ride. Looking back now, it seems like that time passed in the blink of an eye. This spring, I realized that his 4th birthday was sneaking up and I hadn't done much of anything with him LOL.


----------



## New_image

I can completely understand that! My first home bred baby will be NINE in the spring. I cannot believe that he is that old already. Granted he was born when I was seventeen, looking back feels like an eternity when I think about it that way. But I cannot wrap my head around him being a nine year old this year... So you are very right. 

It really comes in handy that these guys live well into their 20's and beyond


----------



## Merlot

So good to hear so many of you are not starting your horses until they are 4. Good for you guys!!! I think it's so important to allow them to mature physically.
Here's a recent one of Zephyr sleeping (and snoring) on his Uncle's knee.
He was out to the count and poor Persil looked like he had no idea what to do about it LOL


----------



## Drifting

anyone call for a potato with legs?











I promise he's really not that fat. It's the angle <.<..


----------



## Haffieluver06

This is Gypsy she is 1 1/2. She is about 13.1 hh.


----------



## EliRose

I just read through this entire thread - you guys have some NICE yearlings!


----------



## Falcor74

*Little boy Flint*

His first time being blanketed at 19 months. Still sooo little, size 62 was still a little big.


----------



## ParaIndy

oh vair oh said:


> From what I heard, you add 2 hands at yearling height and 1 hand at 2 year old height to get a rough estimation of what they'll be fully matured. I don't know how true it is, but in keeping with her string test I would say it's pretty in line... *shrug*


Oh no........ Indy had better not mature to over 16 hands!!! He was about 14.1 on his 1st birthday. He is a Morgan and both of his parents are between 14 and 15 hands high, so we will see, I guess!


----------



## Drifting

Babies.

Stryder rolled near the fence in his field sometime last night and got it wrapped around his leg. It's electrobraid stuff, so he was getting electrocuted as he tried to escape. God knows how long he was like that, hours. Anyways, I have a thread in Horse Health if you want to see pics. He's at the vet clinic today and will be till the end of the week to hopefully get some tissue growing over his bone. He sliced part of a tendon and a small artery and cut all the way down to the bone. Meh. Poor baby. 










I do have to say he loaded into the trailer like a champ!










all drugged up









I should note this is the same leg he's cut up twice this year already. Those were smaller though.


----------



## Kayella

Oh poor Stryder! Healing jingles for your boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot

oh no Drifting that's awful! Good luck with the rehab hope it all goes well


----------



## smrobs

Oh, no!!! Jingles for poor Stryder!


----------



## New_image

Oh no, baby Stryder has got to be more careful. Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## New_image

I know I just posted pictures here 'n all but thought I would ad a few of today's shots. The kids were having a blast in the snow!


----------



## Merlot

Can never have too many pictures like that new Image - just beautiful!


----------



## CessBee

Here are some recent ones of Piper. 14 months old now.


----------



## Merlot

Lucky Horses CessBee, looks like fabulous paddocks.
Is she back with her mother? Did you wean her? If so does she still try to drink? I'm too scared to put the Zephyr back with Muzzerr, I just have a feeling he would be in their looking for the milk bar again - he is SUCH a pig!


----------



## CessBee

Yeah, she's back with her mother temporarily while I'm, back home for christmas, then Cess is coming back over to Hamilton again, she had about 3 months apart and have had another time together more recently as well. Been great each time, no attempt to nurse, she tried the first time but Cess told her off, Piper is also such a guts.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

Lovely seeing everyone's yearlings! My filly was born February 2013, so she just squeaked by this thread. She's already 14.1, which scares me dearly. Her mother and father are 15 hands, so I would only hope she'd be about the same. She was a huge foal, but didn't grow much until very recently.


----------



## Drifting

Blowing Kisses








Fine you can pet me








Hat kept falling off








Merry Christmas!


----------



## smrobs

Merlot said:


> Is she back with her mother? Did you wean her? If so does she still try to drink? I'm too scared to put the Zephyr back with Muzzerr, I just have a feeling he would be in their looking for the milk bar again - he is SUCH a pig!


 LOL, I think that greatly depends on the dam. My one mare, Bessie, is the ultimate mother...sort of. She brings up healthy babies, but she doesn't _ever_ wean them. She even "adopted" my yearling filly and was letting her nurse :shock:. I don't think she ever produced milk, but I'd walk out to the barn and there Talyn would be, nursing away LOL.

So, I had to separate them.


----------



## Merlot

Oh Gawd SMROBS, I swear, that's what Merlot will do. She ADORES her son. She whickers at him over the fence, and is constantly watching him. He is her little golden boy. ;-) Funny, really, because when I look back over at the photos of them together before he was weaned, she looked like the world's most harrassed Mother. But now that he has gone 'flatting' in the next door paddock with his Uncle, he can do no wrong LOL


----------



## oh vair oh

Season's greetings 










Are we going to create a "2 Year Olds of 2012" thread "next year"? xD


----------



## ParaIndy

^ Sure! That would be fun. Then a "3 year olds of 2012", which would be really cool, since that is when most people start their horses.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, if Talyn doesn't start growing, she may not see any saddle time 'til she's past 4. I sticked her tonight and she's still only a touch over 13.2....though her butt is close to a hand taller :?.


----------



## xxdanioo

My pictures are terrible. All I have are what my mom sends to me from her cell. Joey is growing!! And such a ham. Walter and Joey play in the arena a couple times a week. He is such a wooly mammoth! He also wasn't too thrilled I guess about the santa hat, but he will learn, as Walter has lol. He was gelded about a month ago now, as well. Registration papers are being done, my aunt is a little slow haha.


----------



## Zexious

^Teehee, they both look like such fuzzy monsters xD


----------



## CessBee

Piper is currently getting her float training, taking it real slow, she is far more relaxed than I thought she would be. She will happily put her front hooves on the ramp and stand there, haven't asked for anything more. Have also been getting her used to walking on rubber, by getting her to walk over a piece we have lying around. Taking everything in her stride and backs beautifully now, a week ago, she had no clue and wouldn't respond at all till you put a lot of pressure on her and then she'd mainly just lean back into you.


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is going to ring in the new year sleeping.











































He's gotten so big. He's at least 14.2 in the withers and more than that on the hip. He strings to 16.1 so we'll see. He's been growing like a weed the last few months and getting very thick. Someone asked if he was a draft cross. He's just a chunk.


I'll take more pictures tomorrow, when he's officially a coming 2 year old. I had a hat for him and everything that I forgot to bring today :/


----------



## Merlot

Merlot is back with the boys. She and Zephyr are joined at the hip but she hasn't so far let him drink - fingers crossed. Persil is being very jealous and keeps trying to keep Merlot and Zephyr apart.
It's all very interesting, ad at times - nerve wracking!:shock:


----------



## smrobs

Bahahahahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## countryryder

Lena 
She,and all the other horses for that matter,have had vacation time the last few months,simply because it's impossible to really do much with them due to the weather and all the snow;have no indoor facilities to work them in.Not that they mind..


----------



## Merlot

WOAH Countryrider, now THAT is either a big snowfall or a horse with very short legs ;-)


----------



## countryryder

Merlot said:


> WOAH Countryrider, now THAT is either a big snowfall or a horse with very short legs ;-)



It's just 2 1/2 feet of snow.  (She's around 14.2 hh) She's lighter,so doesn't sink all the way to the ground;the poor preggo mares on the other hand practically drag their bellies through the stuff.


----------



## smrobs

countryryder said:


> It's *just* 2 1/2 feet of snow.


LOL, _Just_ 2.5 feet. Around here, we get that much snow and the entire state shuts down.

I love little miss thing, but I think she's getting uglier LOL. Part of it is her winter woolies, another part is that she's still standing nearly a full hand downhill, and of course the big old hay belly doesn't help *eyeroll*.





Forgive her wonky stance on her front end here, she was in the middle of moving when I snapped this one.


Chilling with her big brothers


Dobe being a snot and reminding everyone that _he's_ king of the mountain here LOL.




And Miss Thang in all her ugly glory LOL.





"Look, Pokey, I can copy you!"

Yeah, not quite there Little Sister LOL.


----------



## Merlot

LOVE that buckskin SMROBS


----------



## countryryder

smrobs said:


> LOL, _Just_ 2.5 feet. Around here, we get that much snow and the entire state shuts down.


Hehe,2.5 feet is actually at the "shallow" end of the scale here;we have alot of drifting on top of that,up to 10+ feet in a number of areas.This particular area has gotten so much snow,it's crazy!That's why I haven't been working with them;they either get bogged down in the snow,or if I try to work them on areas that have been plowed,such as the driveway,it's so slippery they're doing the Bambi routine,lol.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Merlot, you probably wouldn't like him much if you actually had to deal with him. He's......um....._challenging _to say the least.


----------



## Ladybug2001

Well, its a new year. That means... "Technically" Nix is now TWO YEARS OLD. Geeze, where has time gone?









The big boy is about to start working out again! Round pen should have the gate on soon, which means he can't "walk" out of it. Literally. He sees opening, he goes out said opening. Lol. Nothing like his "brother" who loves to work so doesn't leave.

Phoenix sure has been full of himself lately, picking on everyone in the pasture and even looking at me like he is gonna do something, but quickly gets reminded why he DOERSN'T do it to me to begin with. Crazy kid. >.>


I'm going to go on a small rant and I hope everyone bares with me.

He is still a colt and I've had a few people as to breed to him. All mares that people have asked to breed to him, have been registered. One particular was a breeding stock paint mare, extremely thoroughbred looking. At first I was like "Oh yeah, that would be a neat cross." Well, she starved one of her horses, so I got extremely annoyed "horse had been bought from one of my friends" and confronted her on it. She then bought a new horse, and is asking around about a stallion. The "stallion" she choose has extremely horrible conformation and was so fat he looked like a broodmare. Seriously, I'm not kidding. She had posted pictures of him on Facebook and someone was like "That isn't the stud is it?" she said yes, they went on a full rant about how he looked more like a broodmare than anything. >.> Sorry, rant over.

His mom hurt herself, he still has yet to add to the list of Injured Yearlings.


----------



## StellaIW

Here in Sweden we normally have loads of snow this time of the year. Now there's mud everywhere. Guess who loves to roll around in it.


----------



## Merlot

What a Beautiful setting, but why do you have a bit in her mouth Stella?


----------



## StellaIW

Merlot said:


> What a Beautiful setting, but why do you have a bit in her mouth Stella?


Because we start training them with it around this time. We put them in front of a carriage when their about 2,5 years old, and then we like them to be comfortable with the bit. Instead of stressing with the bit, we just start early and let them get used to it for a long time.  This was the first time she had it on. She did perfectly. And of course, a trained veterinarian will have a proper look in her mouth before we start actually using it (at the end of the summer).


----------



## Ladybug2001

That is cute, can barely tell what color she is supposed to be. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Here is Athena at 20 months.


----------



## Kayella

Took the chunky butt for a walk yesterday. Not the best day, as the wind was howling and the cold front was rushing in. BUT, he behaved very well! He only spooked twice, and his spooks have become milisecond "FREEZE IN PLACE" spooks before he continues on visibly embarrassed that something worked him up so much hahaha.

I know the halter is a tad big, it's a cob halter! He's got the tiniest head. But he just recently was able to wear his yearling halter without it falling off his face. Yaaay!


----------



## smrobs

Little Miss Attitude had her first experience with a bit today. She was very busy with it but she didn't fight it at all. Even learned how to flex a little tiny bit to each side and I managed to get one backward step out of her:happydance:.


And, yes, she really is that wonky looking :lol:




And she definitely isn't afraid to share exactly how she feels about the whole thing LOL


----------



## StellaIW

smrobs, She's such a beauty, I love her blue eye! 

We finally got some snow!


----------



## Blue Smoke

So, are we going to have a 2 Year Olds of 2012 thread?!?! She won't technically be 2 until May 3rd, but... Miss Rona.














































And just because she is a silly girl...









This reminds me I need to get out to take some more photos soon.


----------



## Merlot

Great photos Blue Smoke - Hilarious with the snow on the nose ;-)


----------



## countryryder

I agree,we need a 2 Yr. Olds of 2012 thread now!


----------



## smrobs

Whoever does it needs to put a link in this thread as soon as they make it so there's not 3 or 4 different ones floating around :wink:.

If nobody does it before I am able to spend some time on my computer, I'll git'r'done.


----------



## Drifting

The question is, should it be here or in the picture section?

Some snap shots of Stryder for those who aren't tracking his injury thread.  He got some time outside.


----------



## Merlot

Hang on a minute, the yearlings of 2012 downunder are only just a year old! where would they go or should there be another thread for Yearlings DownUnder LOL


----------



## New_image

I would say a two year olds thread should be in the pictures section as its no longer really breeding related?


----------



## Merlot

hmmm, that's a tricky one New Image, as it depends on your definition of breeding, for me it is horses we have bred and watching them grow as well the pregnancy foal thing, but maybe there should be a new thread for growing youngsters a thread for yearlings through to 4-5 years? ;-)


----------



## trainerunlimited

I'm a late comer to this thread but had to share my boy! I just got him this week and am absolutely THRILLED! He is By Smart Spook out of a mare by Be Aech Enterprise  He is very green, but incredibly smart and picks things up sooooo easily!!! Still trying to figure out a name! The pics are the ones he was advertised with, I have plenty of new ones, just need to upload them!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Pics the day after the shipper brought him home! Please excuse the mess, lol. He grabbed the mini's blanket and threw it on the ground! Later that day he grabbed Josie's blanket and did the same! I cant throw the blankets on the pen because the owners have a pesky colt who takes off with them! Only thing he didn't take to with ease was having a blanket put on him for the first time! The second time I blanketed him, he was already so much better! Learned how to lunge in literally less than 10 minutes and was amazing the second time around with that as well, getting better at stopping and turning without fighting  Awesome!


----------



## Merlot

Wow he's lovely, trainerunlimited, going to be very pretty


----------



## trainerunlimited

Thank you Merlot! I don't like chestnut horses and here I am, buying one! Lol, I just love to look about him and talk about his natural athletic ability! Bloodlines really do tell! I cant wait to ride him


----------



## Merlot

Well, chestnuts are my favourite (along with buckskins of course LOL) - you can not beat the glow of a well nourished chestnut on a hot summers day


----------



## Merlot

Oh and PLEEASE don't be in a hurry to ride, if you have not already read it, Dr Deb Bennet explains it best here 
http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf
would never back a horse before he is 4 for just this reason 
;-)


----------



## oh vair oh

I'm guessing I shouldn't bother to post pictures of mine once I start her in the spring..


----------



## CessBee

Perhaps a Youngsters of 2012 thread? That way it can cover all of those born in 2012, regardless of hemisphere


----------



## Zexious

trainerunlimited--He's a doll! So... red! <3


----------



## smrobs

Okey-dokey! Here's our continuation thread....

I went ahead and put it in pictures since that's mostly what it is. This way, we can keep track of _everyone_'s babies and their growth and training.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/growing-babies-2012-where-they-now-353402/#post4622250


----------

